# PewDiePie? A Nazi?



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2017)

Pretty sure it's been unavoidable to at the very least see across the net.













Spoiler: Answer



No, he's not. MSM is painting him as, and it's hilarious as fuck.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## katalistik (Feb 16, 2017)

He is not a nazi lel.He is making jokes and media takes the bait.A reason why I am not watching television.He is funny,he is awesome.Or at least he was.But I still enjoy his videos.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 16, 2017)

No.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2017)

katalistik said:


> He is not a nazi lel.He is making jokes and media takes the bait.A reason why I am not watching television.He is funny,he is awesome.Or at least he was.But I still enjoy his videos.


The media always take the bait. They are predictable as fuck, and Trump is using that to his advantage as all hell.

We could make a parody group called "Fascists Against Fascism", literally do nothing, and they'd make this group come off as racist, sexist homophobic nazis that must be destroyed. Already considered making a Furry version: Fascist Furries Against Fascism, just to make fun of and be a parody on ANTIFA Furries.


----------



## Diretooth (Feb 16, 2017)

He has gone on record stating he is not a Nazi, and I will leave it at that.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 16, 2017)

He makes jokes, edgy jokes. That backfired. Does not make him a nazi. The death to all jews thing was him illustrating how crazy the world really is by showing what kind of crazy stuff you can get people to do online for 5 dollars. PewDiePie is changing his content, and not everyone appreciates this new kind of comedy. That's all.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 16, 2017)

This isn't really an important issue. 

Private companies like Disney are within their rights to decide whether or not they think somebody's humour is suitable to be associated with the Disney brand and I am not surprised that they've decided his type of humour was incompatible with their brand, which is usually tame and family friendly, so it's a non story. 

It's interesting that many youtubers have decried sensationalism while making a series of videos with clickbaity titles that are straight-up examples of Betteridges's law of headlines.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 16, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> This isn't really an important issue.
> 
> Private companies like Disney are within their rights to decide whether or not they think somebody's humour is suitable to be associated with the Disney brand and I am not surprised that they've decided his type of humour was incompatible with their brand, which is usually tame and family friendly, so it's a non story.
> 
> It's interesting that many youtubers have decried sensationalism while making a series of videos with clickbaity titles that are straight-up examples of Betteridges's law of headlines.


It's not really interesting as much as it is predictable.
1. Talk about pewdiepie in video
2. Add 'dramatic' or 'scandalous' event
3. Put ads on video
4. ???
5. Profit.


----------



## Vitaly (Feb 16, 2017)

Worse. He's a lets player.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 16, 2017)

Vitaly said:


> Worse. He's a lets player.


I wouldn't call him a let's player anymore. He changed his content so much, a lot of it isn't even about games anymore. He's actually fun to watch now


----------



## katalistik (Feb 16, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I wouldn't call him a let's player anymore. He changed his content so much, a lot of it isn't even about games anymore. He's actually fun to watch now



He is changed indeed. But somehow he is a more interesting person right now. People will hate because...they hate?


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 16, 2017)

katalistik said:


> He is changed indeed. But somehow he is a more interesting person right now. People will hate because...they hate?


People hate because they did not expect him to change his content so drastically when he had such a huge amount of subscribers. People who watch his content frequently would have had no issues at all with his new content because it happened really gradually. The hate just comes from all the people that do not watch his content and expect him to be just another let's player. And this type of dark humor does not fit their views.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> This isn't really an important issue.


And yet, here you are over this not important issue. I give exactly ZERO fucks on whether or not you find this important. If it's not important and are not interesting of a topic, feel free to leave. The door's right there.

Shit, forgot I put you on ignore. 


katalistik said:


> He is changed indeed. But somehow he is a more interesting person right now. People will hate because...they hate?


He is looking for ways to evolve his content, to entertain. What better way than to explore dark humor?

And, like a LOT of other people, Poods is sick to death of this SJW political correctness BULLSHIT.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> And yet, here you are over this not important issue. I give exactly ZERO fucks on whether or not you find this important. If it's not important and are not interesting of a topic, feel free to leave. The door's right there.
> 
> Shit, forgot I put you on ignore.
> 
> ...



I'm commenting on it because I think you're seeking to justify your political agenda with it.

Maybe political agendas should concern things that actually matter, Yak, and you might have more luck convincing people if you don't type words in CAPSLOCK and ignore everybody who disagrees with you, (ironically, this is what you accuse your opponents of doing).



WolfyJake said:


> It's not really interesting as much as it is predictable.
> 1. Talk about pewdiepie in video
> 2. Add 'dramatic' or 'scandalous' event
> 3. Put ads on video
> ...



Yep, too true. 

I couldn't help but laugh when h3h3 said 'the media is only doing this to make money', when he is doing _exactly_ the same thing, right down to the clickbaity title.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm commenting on it because I think you're seeking to justify your political agenda with it.
> 
> Maybe political agendas should concern things that actually matter, Yak, and you might have more luck convincing people if you don't type words in CAPSLOCK and ignore everybody who disagrees with you, (ironically, this is what you accuse your opponents of doing).


Aaaaand what political agenda would that be? That some people can't take a fucking joke? That political correctness is a load of crap? That freedom of speech have no grey zones?

That the MSM is a fucking joke and are digging themselves deeper and deeper into their own demise? When their shovels break I will get them new ones, and plenty of other people are also willing to throw in some Premium shovels too.

Mate, if you are here simply to start shit I can quite easily just hit the Block button(feel free to dig, you'll come across some amaranthine and/or precious materials/minerals eventually), as you've recently gotten a fetish for commenting where I comment and to bring up unrelated crap.

You're back on ignore.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Aaaaand what political agenda would that be? That some people can't take a fucking joke? That political correctness is a load of crap? That freedom of speech have no grey zones?
> 
> That the MSM is a fucking joke and are digging themselves deeper and deeper into their own demise? When their shovels break I will get them new ones.
> 
> Mate, if you are here simply to start shit I can quite easily just hit the Block button(feel free to dig, you'll come across some amaranthine and/or precious materials/minerals eventually), as you've recently gotten a fetish for commenting where I comment and to bring up unrelated crap.



Disney isn't obliged to give anybody money for their jokes. In this case they've decided dark humour isn't family friendly, and who can be surprised?

You're acting like it's an example of political correctness oppressing free speech, when it's actually just a children's entertainment company deciding that they don't want to be associated with comics who make holocaust jokes.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> Disney isn't obliged to give anybody money for their jokes. In this case they've decided dark humour isn't family friendly, and who can be surprised?
> 
> You're acting like it's an example of political correctness oppressing free speech, when it's actually just a children's entertainment company deciding that they don't want to be associated with comics who make holocaust jokes.
> 
> I think the only thing I'll come across if I dig here is salt, mate. ;3


Where did I mention Disney? Disney is irrelevant. They are free to do as they wish. They are also NOT the topic.

The topic is literally the title, unless you noticed. 

But go ahead, feel free to spin your delusions about more. Only serve as entertainment.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 16, 2017)

Guys, quit the salt. It's so not worth it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Guys, quit the salt. It's so not worth it.


Won't find any salt here, mate. Only missing sides, hurt face from laughing and a shovel that have mysteriously disappeared.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Where did I mention Disney? Disney is irrelevant. They are free to do as they wish. They are also NOT the topic.
> 
> The topic is literally the title, unless you noticed.
> 
> But go ahead, feel free to spin your delusions about more. Only serve as entertainment.



The videos you posted in the opening post spoke about Disney. Sargon alleges that disney was mislead by deceptive journalists into believing that pewdiepie was an antisemite. 

The comments from disney's maker studio just say that they thought the jokes weren't appropriate for their target audience: _"Although Felix has created a following by being provocative and irreverent, he clearly went too far in this case and the resulting videos are inappropriate,"_ Maker Studios said.
www.bbc.co.uk: Disney drops YouTube star PewDiePie over anti-Semitism - BBC News

Hardly the scandal that the opening post makes it out to be.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> The videos you posted in the opening post spoke about Disney. Sargon alleges that disney was mislead by deceptive journalists into believing that pewdiepie was an antisemite.
> 
> The comments from disney's maker studio just say that they thought the jokes weren't appropriate for their target audience: _"Although Felix has created a following by being provocative and irreverent, he clearly went too far in this case and the resulting videos are inappropriate,"_ Maker Studios said.
> www.bbc.co.uk: Disney drops YouTube star PewDiePie over anti-Semitism - BBC News
> ...


You do not seem capable to fathom the idea that the MSM is lying, being dishonest, taking shit completely out of context, insult and throw ad hominems and twisting shit to fit their narrative.

Twice the MSM have been mentioned in a negative way, and yet, here you are, parroting the fucking BBC, or otherwise known as Bullshit Broadcasting Constantly. Do yourself a favor: Shut up and stop linking shit from the MSM. It'll make you look less of a complete moron.

But, if we're gonna link articles to the shit MSM, might as well add some more:
www.washingtonpost.com: Anti-Semitic jokes cause YouTube, Disney to distance themselves from PewDiePie
www.nbcnews.com: Is anti-Semitic stunt the end for YouTube star PewDiePie?

Why have one shitty source when you can quadruple it? Painting Poods as a nazi and/or Anti-semitic is retarded, which btw, is the fucking topic of the thread.

You're back on ignore.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 16, 2017)

It seems I have frightened Yak back to his safe space where nobody can challenge his ideas. 

I've been told by Yak and others that the BBC are part of the 'deceptive main stream media', but their article described claims of antisemitism as 'allegations', included numerous quotes from Felix explaining he wasn't a nazi and a quote from the makers studio which explained that ties weren't cut for any sincere belief that Felix was a Nazi. 

Even the article Yak links himself describes the stunt as an 'offensive joke', rather than a sincere declaration of support for the Nazi ideology, and it includes a quote from Felix explaining he 'doesn't support the Nazi ideology'. 

I don't think Yak is even reading the articles he is criticising.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Feb 16, 2017)

Did you know that _ACTUAL_ Nazis are _PROUD_ of about being Nazis?
So if you ask someone, "Are you a Nazi?", and they say, "No.", then guess what, dipshit; they're not a Nazi!!


----------



## Diretooth (Feb 16, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Where did I mention Disney? Disney is irrelevant. They are free to do as they wish. They are also NOT the topic.


He added it because it was relevant to the topic, you donut. Particularly, as it adds more context to the situation.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 16, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Did you know that _ACTUAL_ Nazis are _PROUD_ of about being Nazis?
> So if you ask someone, "Are you a Nazi?", and they say, "No.", then guess what, dipshit; they're not a Nazi!!



So I don't think Felix is a Nazi (I don't think any of the articles Yak referred to actually claimed that either, having _read_ them)

I would like to point out though that antisemitic organisations usually pretend they are not affiliated with Nazis, because they know that this would compromise their capacity to radicalise new people.
For example the 'Institute of Historical Review', which published lots of content asserting that the the Nazis never systematically exterminated the Jewish people, repeatedly claimed it didn't deny the holocaust and they deliberately solicited support from people who weren't Neo-Nazis, so that they could defend themselves from accusations of sympathising with Nazi ideology: Holocaust denial - Wikipedia

So unfortunately, when you do find racists or people with Neo-Nazi ideologies, you'll usually find that they are clever enough to disguise their views. Holocaust deniers often claim to be 'Historical revisionists', for example. 



Diretooth said:


> He added it because it was relevant to the topic, you donut. Particularly, as it adds more context to the situation.



Yes, pretty much. If you watch the videos in Yak's opening post Disney is also mentioned in them.


----------



## Doku (Feb 17, 2017)

A great way to separate people is to make joking about certain groups taboo. Dumb sjw you are only making this worse!

Well and pewds?


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 17, 2017)

Doku said:


> A great way to separate people is to make joking about certain groups taboo. Dumb sjw you are only making this worse!
> 
> Well and pewds?


----------



## Doku (Feb 17, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


>



You should not joke about jews, because you know *cough* holocaust. More like lolo.. Anyway jews didn't even count for half of victims of holocaust not to mention Stalin, who outdid Hitler really good, but nah only jews count, poor poor jewish people, they got killed! Fuck other hundreds of millions lives, they were not human, they were untermenschen!


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 17, 2017)

Doku said:


> You should not joke about jews, because you know *cough* holocaust. More like lolo.. Anyway jews didn't even count for half of victims of holocaust not to mention Stalin, who outdid Hitler really good, but nah only jews count, poor poor jewish people, they got killed! Fuck other hundreds of millions lives, they were not human, they were untermenschen!


Communism have killed a minimum of 90 million lives.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 17, 2017)

So pewds response is really solid. I'm really interested to see what the media is going to do with it. Probably take a bunch of crap out of context (a-friggin-gain) and be like: "ooh, he's slandering us" or something.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 17, 2017)

He's the guy that screams a lot while playing video games, right?


----------



## Royn (Feb 17, 2017)

The whole thing is because our Lamestream media asses and fuBLEEPcks just keep trying to spin facts rather than telling it straight.  hashtag ongoing fake news.  Believe they will never learn until the day they finally die, which is going to be very much sooner than they believe.


----------



## Simo (Feb 17, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> He's the guy that screams a lot while playing video games, right?



I'm afraid so.

I was blissfully unaware of him until now. I'd heard the name before, but thought maybe it was some kinda MLP fandom offshoot, or something.


----------



## Doku (Feb 17, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> He's the guy that screams a lot while playing video games, right?



Not anymore, he's cool now.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 17, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> He's the guy that screams a lot while playing video games, right?





Simo said:


> I'm afraid so.
> 
> I was blissfully unaware of him until now. I'd heard the name before, but thought maybe it was some kinda MLP fandom offshoot, or something.


He rarely plays games anymore. He's actually become fun to watch these days.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> He rarely plays games anymore. He's actually become fun to watch these days.


He is evolving his content. His homeland is basically being fucked by the cancer that is feminism and political correctness. I'd be royally pissed off too.





^ 5 and a half hours of a livestream. You can't really cram much more pure awesome into one livestream.

Here's a list over people participating:
Sargon
Kraut and Tea
Arch WarHammer
JonTron
Phillip Defranco
Boogie2988
Anthony Fantano (best teeth in the game)
Sky Williams
Vee
Christian OG
Bearing

People I'd love to see too:
Computing Forever
Chris Ray Gun
Independant Man
TotalBiscuit
Suit Yourself
Angry Foreigner
Armored Skeptic
Shoe0nHead
Anomaly
Black Pigeon Speaks
+++


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 17, 2017)

Philip DeFranco did a good video on the topic.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 17, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Philip DeFranco did a good video on the topic.


So did Elvis the Alien.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> So did Elvis the Alien.


Now that's a good video.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 17, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Now that's a good video.


Elvis is a really good youtuber.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Elvis is a really good youtuber.


Yeah, so I noticed. Insta-sub. <3

Thanks for the suggestion.

The list on the previous page have some good Youtubers as well if you want to go through it and check the people out. They have good content and churn it out often.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 17, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Yeah, so I noticed. Insta-sub. <3
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> The list on the previous page have some good Youtubers as well if you want to go through it and check the people out. They have good content and churn it out often.


I know most of them. Also good youtubers I often watch are ImAllexx and Pyrocynical.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I know most of them. Also good youtubers I often watch are ImAllexx and Pyrocynical.


I watch both. Good Youtubers. Pryocynical seem pretty pissed at this political correct garbage too.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 17, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I watch both. Good Youtubers. Pryocynical seem pretty pissed at this political correct garbage too.


And why wouldn't he be?


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 17, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> And why wouldn't he be?


I don't know. There are Youtubers I am subbed to that doesn't talk about it.

Pyro-chan haven't talked about it directly from what I've seen at least.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 17, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I don't know. There are Youtubers I am subbed to that doesn't talk about it.
> 
> Pyro-chan haven't talked about it directly from what I've seen at least.


Not yet. But he did have a video on the whole pewdiepie thing. But that was before pewds made his response.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 17, 2017)

This screencap pretty much sums up all of this shit.


----------



## Lexiand (Feb 17, 2017)

The media is full of shit.
This is the big reason why no one watches tv anymore or reads articles that much anymore these days.

It's just full of lies and more lies and shit.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 17, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> The media is full of shit.
> This is the big reason why no one watches tv anymore or reads articles that much anymore these days.
> 
> It's just full of lies and more lies and shit.


Unfortunately there are people who actually believe them still. The MSM is dying and yet they are not even aware of it themselves nor are a lot of people actually believing their moronic drivel. Them attacking PewDiePie is pissing off the entire internet.

Kraut and Tea is being so fucking savage and on point that I just have to stop playing the video every 10 seconds because I am laughing at how right he is.


----------



## Alex K (Feb 17, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> The media is full of shit.
> This is the big reason why no one watches tv anymore or reads articles that much anymore these days.
> 
> It's just full of lies and more lies and shit.



Now hold on a sec. i have been a fan of the media industry ever since i was a young boy and they never lie in those articles otherwise they woulda been sued


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 17, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I don't know. There are Youtubers I am subbed to that doesn't talk about it.
> 
> Pyro-chan haven't talked about it directly from what I've seen at least.


Pyroslanicul just uploaded a video on it. I'm going to watch it now.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 17, 2017)

Hmm, he seems to be not talking about it...


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 17, 2017)

Alex K said:


> Now hold on a sec. i have been a fan of the media industry ever since i was a young boy and they never lie in those articles otherwise they woulda been sued


Sorry to break it to you, but the MSM is full of shit. Have you even bothered to see any of the videos in this thread?

Whether you're a fan or not it doesn't mean they speak the truth.


----------



## Lexiand (Feb 17, 2017)

Alex K said:


> Now hold on a sec. i have been a fan of the media industry ever since i was a young boy and they never lie in those articles otherwise they woulda been sued



You do have a point but the problem is everyone likes to believe shit they see on the news.


----------



## Sagt (Feb 17, 2017)

Gosh.

 I'm really not a fan of the anti-media thing going on right now. Obviously a healthy skepticism of what you read is fine, but to say that all conventional media sources are untrustworthy? Sort of scary that such a view is becoming mainstream. 



Yakamaru said:


> Sorry to break it to you, but the MSM is full of shit. Have you even bothered to see any of the videos in this thread?
> 
> Whether you're a fan or not it doesn't mean they speak the truth.





SveltColt said:


> You do have a point but the problem is everyone likes to believe shit they see on the news.


It's pretty obvious that Doku and Alex K are trolls. Why are people actually replying to them?


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 17, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Gosh, I'm really not a fan of the anti-media thing going on right now. Obviously a healthy skepticism of what you read is fine, but to say that all conventional media sources are untrustworthy? Sort of scary that such a view is becoming mainstream.


Denial - Wikipedia

Feel free to be in denial on the shit you're being fed by the MSM as much as you want. 

Feel free to go back on my ignore list alongside Fallow and Chromatic, it's a list you've earned my respect to be on.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 17, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Denial - Wikipedia
> 
> Feel free to be in denial on the shit you're being fed by the MSM as much as you want.
> 
> Feel free to go back on my ignore list alongside Fallow and Chromatic, it's a list you've earned my respect to be on.



Arguments are easier when you ignore everybody who makes a better case than yourself. Actually...isn't that what you accuse social justice warriors of doing? 

Anyway, I agree with Lcs that some level of skepticism about media is warranted, but I'm not sure why this should be limited to the mainstream media. Just because somebody on youtube says something you agree with doesn't mean they're right. 

For example Sargon of Akkad frequently demonstrates that he doesn't read the studies which he claims back his points of view up, because they often contradict them (if you actually bother to read them). 

When people are watching 5 and a half hours of footage of youtubers congratulating each other on how right they are, you're living inside echochambers, where a children's entertainment company not enjoying dark humour becomes a political scandal comparable to watergate. It's one hell of a storm in a teacup, and it's frustrating that you guys are easily motivated to care about the welfare of a millionaire youtube celebrity, rather than issues of importance.


----------



## Alex K (Feb 17, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> You do have a point but the problem is everyone likes to believe shit they see on the news.



Well yeah cause its true. If it wasn then the news would be sued


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 17, 2017)

Actually Alex has a point there, which is that given Felix is a Millionaire, he is well within his means to bring a defamation lawsuit if he thinks he would actually win. 

My guess is that he would lose that lawsuit on the grounds that a description of the jokes as 'antisemitic' is more or less reasonable.


----------



## Alex K (Feb 17, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Sorry to break it to you, but the MSM is full of shit. Have you even bothered to see any of the videos in this thread?
> 
> Whether you're a fan or not it doesn't mean they speak the truth.



But the newspaper never lies to us and neither do the news channel cause then they woulda been sued


----------



## Alex K (Feb 17, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> Actually Alex has a point there, which is that given Felix is a Millionaire, he is well within his means to bring a defamation lawsuit if he thinks he would actually win.
> 
> My guess is that he would lose that lawsuit on the grounds that a description of the jokes as 'antisemitic' is more or less reasonable.



See the news never lies to us they just give us pure facts of past events n the newest food makin abilities


----------



## Sagt (Feb 17, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Denial - Wikipedia
> 
> Feel free to be in denial on the shit you're being fed by the MSM as much as you want.
> 
> Feel free to go back on my ignore list alongside Fallow and Chromatic, it's a list you've earned my respect to be on.


>Blocks anyone who provides arguments that challenge his views
>Accuses me of being in denial

Don't you think it's a bit narrow-minded to block someone because they have dissimilar views to you?


----------



## NocturneFox! (Feb 18, 2017)

KILL ALL THE JEWELS


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 18, 2017)

Lcs said:


> >Blocks anyone who provides arguments that challenge his views
> >Accuses me of being in denial
> 
> Don't you think it's a bit narrow-minded to block someone because they have dissimilar views to you?


>using meme arrows outside of 4chan
>not even bothering to make the text green


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 18, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> >using meme arrows outside of 4chan
> >not even bothering to make the text green


What? HERESY!

Actually, no. Green text ontop of a white background gave me cancer. Please stop using green.

Towards whom it may concern, and you no doubt know who you are:


> *some* level of skepticism








In other words, selective skepticism, am I right? Because why question everything you hear and see when you can question only things you want to question. You're full of shit, repetitive and I am sick of listening to your garbage, Fallow. I gave an inch, now you want a fucking mile. Forget it. Enjoy replying to a wall.

Have a nice day.

P.S: Ignore ≠ Block.



Alex K said:


> But the newspaper never lies to us and neither do the news channel cause then they woulda been sued


PewDiePie can easily sue based on slander and attempts at defamation, because this is basically what it is, although it failed miserably and have completely backfired. In fact, it made him even more popular. The media fear what they can't control or force into submission which is why Brexit happened, Trump got elected and PewDiePie doesn't give a shit and simply gives a middle finger to the media.

Quite frankly, if I were Poods I couldn't be assed to sue either. It'd be counterproductive, a waste of time, effort, money and giving the media the attention they don't deserve. I pity the media. It's old media attacking the new media.


----------



## nerdbat (Feb 18, 2017)

I think he played it for shock value- he tried to break out with more, as he probably believes it, "adult" humor for a while before all this nazi stuff happened, so if anything, it's sort of a failed "running gag". Just considering how quickly he backed out of it and offered an apology, I don't see him being devoted to this stuff, he's just an idiot who made a dumb thing without thinking about consequences (something fairly common for him, going back to "Retsupurae"-related scandal). As for show cancellation and getting kicked from Maker Studios, in my opinion it's not related to the whole "nazi' thing as much as to the fact that, well, he doesn't do much for Disney, nor for Google - since he takes most (if not all) of revenue himself, and showing all those YouTube ads through other channels won't make much difference, they don't have good reasons for keeping him around. So, when the scandal has grown, they're just, like, "Welp, it's a perfect chance to get rid of him without being jerks, so we might as well do it".


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 18, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Actually, no. Green text ontop of a white background gave me cancer. Please stop using green.


Okay fine. How about this?


----------



## MrrMiddyNight (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## MrrMiddyNight (Feb 18, 2017)

Alex K said:


> But the newspaper never lies to us and neither do the news channel cause then they woulda been sued


You actually believe that shit? *sigh*
Oh well, the newspapers surely don't *LIE, *but they twist the reality in such a way that we think different about it.
What do you see a lot on their websites? Oh yeah advertisements.
We get teached in school that whenever there are a lot of advertisements on an article, you should do more research and not believe what they say immediately.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 18, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> Okay fine. How about this?


I, I just... This gave me cancer, a heavy case of the 'tism and Ebola. Please, go back to green. I prefer that. PLEASE, I BEG YOU!


MrrMiddyNight said:


>


Respect is earned, not handed out(and in some cases, to people who don't deserve it in the first place) like insults in Youtube comment sections. If you've ever been in one you'll instantly understand. 

Good video. Markiplier can easily make good arguments and get his point(s) across if he thinks about how to present them.

In terms of the media, they don't outright lie in most cases. The problem is what can basically be called clickbait headlines meant to blow shit way out of proportions. Poods literally made a video about the MSM taking shit out of context. What does the MSM do? Take him out of context, with no sense of irony, either.

Here's an example.
"PEWDIEPIE? AN ANTI-SEMITE NAZI?!" and then in the article you'll have a word I fucking DESPISE, allegations, in it. Or a different word but meaning almost the same, CLAIMS, in it. Or both. "Allegations of PewDiePie being a nazi spouting anti-Semite jokes".

JOKES. Fucking JOKES. Humor is 100% subjective. These morons(the media, not Disney) want to make joking about certain things taboo, like Nazism, Jews, black people, +++. It's like being a "racist" is the big taboo buzzword now.

I do not condemn Disney for doing what they did, it's well within their rights to do whatever they want. I do not agree with it, but I respect it. They just won't be seeing any more income from Pewds' videos anymore, and we're talking a decent amount of money they've cut off. Disney's stock market value dropped 0.6% by cutting off PewDiePie if I remember correctly, and I will guess it'll hit at least 1, maybe 1.5% total. It may be due to dropping PewDiePie, it may not. Stock markets change all the time every day.

And if fake rape allegations/claims, fake crime allegations and claims are anything to go by, shit like "1 in 3/4/5 women on campuses will be raped", you'll know instantly to be skeptical as fuck when words like ALLEGATION and CLAIM pop up. If both pop up, be aware, be very aware. I just gotta nope the fuck outta there after I see those words.


----------



## Sagt (Feb 18, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I, I just... This gave me cancer, a heavy case of the 'tism and Ebola. Please, go back to green. I prefer that. PLEASE, I BEG YOU!
> 
> Respect is earned, not handed out(and in some cases, to people who don't deserve it in the first place) like insults in Youtube comment sections. If you've ever been in one you'll instantly understand.
> 
> ...


Disney Severs Ties With YouTube Star PewDiePie After Anti-Semitic Posts
-WSJ

Disney drops YouTuber PewDiePie over anti-Semitism claims
-BBC

Disney, Google cut ties with YouTube star accused of anti-Semitism
-CNN

Disney severs ties with YouTube star PewDiePie after anti-Semitic posts
-Fox News

YouTube and Disney sever ties with PewDiePie over anti-Semitic videos
-ABC News

Disney’s Maker Studios Drops PewDiePie Because of Anti-Semitic Videos
-MSN

Disney severs ties with YouTube star PewDiePie over antisemitic videos
-Guardian

Pewdiepie dropped by Disney over YouTube star's anti-Semitic videos
-Independent

Disney severs ties with YouTube's most-watched star PewDiePie after he posted anti-Semitic videos where men called for 'death to all Jews'
-DailyMail

Those were all the big news sources I could think of at the top of my head. All of them had very fair headlines that were not of clickbait type. I'm sure there were some sources that did have clickbait titles, but they were likely small sources that thrive off of clickbait. So to label all "MSM" as doing this is completely dishonest. Particularly since the sources that do have clickbait titles aren't even the "MSM".

Also, I just watched the WSJ video that caused so much contention. Something I found funny was that the video only had 95k views while the videos of this video had millions. Yet, all of the videos about the WSJ video only showed the very first few seconds. Later in the WSJ video, it does show context and even shows PewDiePie saying how they were just jokes. 

Obviously PewDiePie just did these as jokes and is not an actual Nazi, but thats not the problem. The problem was that the jokes were anti-semitic and he was drawing in a crowd of legitimate white-supremacist types; this is why WSJ brought the information to Disney for a comment. 

One other thing, the Youtube videos you are posting almost all have incredibly clickbait type titles. Why do you only care when news sources do this? Why is it OK for supposedly informative Youtube videos to do worse, yet get away with it? This was a video I found by Phillip Defranco: "MSM Tried to Destroy PewDiePie and OMG it Just Backfired! So Ridiculous..."


----------



## Alex K (Feb 18, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> PewDiePie can easily sue based on slander and attempts at defamation, because this is basically what it is, although it failed miserably and have completely backfired. In fact, it made him even more popular. The media fear what they can't control or force into submission which is why Brexit happened, Trump got elected and PewDiePie doesn't give a shit and simply gives a middle finger to the media.
> 
> Quite frankly, if I were Poods I couldn't be assed to sue either. It'd be counterproductive, a waste of time, effort, money and giving the media the attention they don't deserve. I pity the media. It's old media attacking the new media.



Then howcome folks down at the press don get there airing newspaper taken down if they were gon get sued?


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 18, 2017)

Alex K said:


> Then howcome folks down at the press don get there airing newspaper taken down if they were gon get sued?


If a newspaper were to directly slander and attempt to defame someone, that person, if they so wish, could sue the newspaper. But he/she can only sue one outlet unless there are several outlets doing the same at the same time.

The media basically reads like fiction nowadays. There's only one problem: We have people believing that fiction.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Alex K (Feb 18, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> If a newspaper were to directly slander and attempt to defame someone, that person, if they so wish, could sue the newspaper. But he/she can only sue one outlet unless there are several outlets doing the same at the same time.
> 
> The media basically reads like fiction nowadays. There's only one problem: We have people believing that fiction.



If its fiction then how do they make such detailed articles? For instance. Why would the government want to hide the fact that Aliens landed on Earth? They dont cause it's on paper!


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 18, 2017)

Alex K said:


> If its fiction then how do they make such detailed articles? For instance. Why would the government want to hide the fact that Aliens landed on Earth? They dont cause it's on paper!


Shit, just realized you're a troll and have been trolling. You got me there, mate. Good one.


----------



## Diretooth (Feb 18, 2017)

Kinda late in this, but I just wanted to point out that the news, at least in America, is legally allowed to lie to us. 
projectcensored.org: 11. The Media Can Legally Lie - Top 25 of 2005


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 18, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> Kinda late in this, but I just wanted to point out that the news, at least in America, is legally allowed to lie to us.
> projectcensored.org: 11. The Media Can Legally Lie - Top 25 of 2005


I honestly didn't know that.


----------



## Doku (Feb 18, 2017)

Well looks like we will have to preheat Auschwitz ovens again. P.S. NOT FOR JEWS, I'M NOT ANTISEMITIC!!!!


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 18, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> And if fake rape allegations/claims, fake crime allegations and claims are anything to go by, shit like "1 in 3/4/5 women on campuses will be raped", you'll know instantly to be skeptical as fuck when words like ALLEGATION and CLAIM pop up. If both pop up, be aware, be very aware. I just gotta nope the fuck outta there after I see those words.



Have you actually_ read _these studies? 
https://www.ncjrs.gov/pdffiles1/nij/grants/221153.pdf

What flaws do you think studies such as this one have which mean their conclusions can be ignored? (in this case that 19% of women in the interviewed cohorts had experiences a sexual assault and that when the figure was limited to seniors it was 26%)

One of the survey conclusions that was worrying in my view, was that only 65% of victims of physically forced sex- rape- considered themselves to have been raped. Only about 40% of victims who were physically incapacitated by drugs considered their sexual abuse to be rape. Only a small minority reported the abuse they had been subject to to the authorities. 


Given the concerning implications of these studies, it is curious that so many people affiliated with the alt right political movement want to dismiss them, usually without even having had read the original publications. The most you usually get from them is that they watched a youtube video. :\


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 18, 2017)

BPS does a good video on PewDiePie. Wtf, I never expected him nor Chris Ray Gun to make one either:







Doku said:


> Well looks like we will have to preheat Auschwitz ovens again. P.S. NOT FOR JEWS, I'M NOT ANTISEMITIC!!!!


Would need more ovens, mate. Auschwitz isn't going to be enough.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 18, 2017)

He's not a Nazi. He's a shitposter that brings issues to light


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 18, 2017)

> Redacted by staff



When users like Yakamaru spread rumours that the conclusions of established research aren't true, whether it's about climate change, vaccinations, or sexual assault on college campuses, they compromise other people's understanding of the scientific literature.
It's important that people have a good understanding of these subjects, because public motivation is required to achieve the best outcomes.

We don't want a society where people ignore real problems and opportunities to ameliorate them just because they went online and found out sargon of akkad thinks it is a conspiracy theory.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 18, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> He's not a Nazi. He's a shitposter that brings issues to light


No shit he is.

He made a joke, idiots got offended(not even sure if the MSM actually did get offended. They got "offended" in someone elses name), namely the media, and he apologized for it. It was a joke, and he's going to be making even more such jokes in the future.

The MSM fear him because they can't touch him. These moronic fake hysterical slander jobs only introduce even more people to PewDiePie, increasing his fame, viewership and supporters even more.

When will the MSM ever learn that their stupidity is running them into the ground?


----------



## Doku (Feb 18, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> When users like Yakamaru spread rumours that the conclusions of established research aren't true, whether it's about climate change, vaccinations, or sexual assault on college campuses, they compromise other people's understanding of the scientific literature.
> It's important that people have a good understanding of these subjects, because public motivation is required to achieve the best outcomes.
> 
> We don't want a society where people ignore real problems and opportunities to ameliorate them just because they went online and found out sargon of akkad thinks it is a conspiracy theory.



Scientific literature is boring and findings frequently contradict each other. The only thing I can bear is wikipedia

Another shitty part of research is it's rarely truly independent and is used by companies to push their bullshit


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 18, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> When users like Yakamaru spread rumours that the conclusions of established research aren't true, whether it's about climate change, vaccinations, or sexual assault on college campuses, they compromise other people's understanding of the scientific literature.
> It's important that people have a good understanding of these subjects, because public motivation is required to achieve the best outcomes.
> 
> We don't want a society where people ignore real problems and opportunities to ameliorate them just because they went online and found out sargon of akkad thinks it is a conspiracy theory.



While yes, I have seen some instances of it from him and it's not 24/7, you have to remember that you're no better. You cherry pick and throw ad hominems on top of asking loaded questions to try and dismiss opinions and arguments that are different from yours, so it's good to recognize your own faults too


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 18, 2017)

www.returnofkings.com: The Truth About False Rape Accusations That All Men Should Know

The study doesn't take into account FALSE claims/allegations from what I've read so far, they seem to take it all for granted that all of them are not false and that all reports are true. Just some food for thought, Fallow. If you have actual police reports from the same year too that'd be good, to make comparisons.

People's lives are quite literally ruined socially due to fake claims and accusations as there are no laws to protect AGAINST fake accusations/claims. Fake accusations/claims/allegations should be even more severely punished than the crime itself in my opinion.

Until we actually have laws in place to PREVENT fake allegations/claims/accusations against either gender these studies are going to be inaccurate.





Now even Rebel Media is getting involved. This is getting more and more beautiful by the day.

Ok, seriously. What the fuck. It's like almost all of fucking Youtube is banding together in PewDiePie's defense.





Is this going to end in a Gamergate 2.0?


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 18, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> While yes, I have seen some instances of it from him and it's not 24/7, you have to remember that you're no better. You cherry pick and throw ad hominems on top of asking loaded questions to try and dismiss opinions and arguments that are different from yours, so it's good to recognize your own faults too



I haven't been spreading conspiracy theories or misrepresentations of science.

You might not like my political opinions, but I don't let my political opinions get in the way of understanding science.



Yakamaru said:


> www.returnofkings.com: The Truth About False Rape Accusations That All Men Should Know
> 
> The study doesn't take into account FALSE claims/allegations from what I've read so far, they seem to take it all for granted that all of them are not false and that all reports are true. Just some food for thought, Fallow. If you have actual police reports from the same year too that'd be good, to make comparisons.
> 
> ...



If anonymously surveyed women were deliberately lying about being raped, why would only 40% of those who were subject to sexual molestation, while incapacitated by drugs, say that they didn't view themselves as rape victims?

Rather than women making up rape stories, I think the study's data implies the opposite- that women are unlikely to report rape to the authorities and that many victims of sexual molestation live in denial about their abuse, which is a pretty upsetting reality to be honest. :\

You never make it clear why anonymously surveyed individuals would be trying to imply rape was _more_ likely than it is, because none of the accusers are named, so your hypothesis that they deliberately want to ruin men's lives is untenable.

You have to read the study, reading somebody's opinion on the internet, or watching a youtube video, doesn't cut it.
I think you are rejecting the study's findings because you don't think they are compatible with your political point of view.




Doku said:


> Scientific literature is boring and findings frequently contradict each other. The only thing I can bear is wikipedia
> 
> Another shitty part of research is it's rarely truly independent and is used by companies to push their bullshit



If you want to understand science you have to put the effort in. 

If all science was a conspiracy to support private companies interests there wouldn't be human foot prints on the moon.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 18, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> I haven't been spreading conspiracy theories or misrepresentations of science.
> 
> You might not like my political opinions, but I don't let my political opinions get in the way of understanding science.



Regardless, with as much as you slam him you seem to think your opinion is higher than his and forget your own shortcomings. When he states logical points his opinion weighs as much as yours. You do not brush someone off of everything and invalidate them when they do make these mistakes.

If we started doing that I'd never take your points seriously


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 18, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Regardless, with as much as you slam him you seem to think your opinion is higher than his and forget your own shortcomings.



Whether or not you think my character is flawed, those scientific mistakes are still factually incorrect, so what you think of me is of no relevance.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 18, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> Whether or not you think my character is flawed, those scientific mistakes are still factually incorrect, so what you think of me is of no relevance.


You're still missing the point. You can invalidate the arguments he makes if he uses false or misleading information, but you do not invalidate him entirely because of his mistakes. That is why I use you as a fitting example. By completely invalidating you stifle dialogue and promote the same ignorance that one willingly makes using false information or cherry picking


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 18, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> You're still missing the point. You can invalidate the arguments he makes if he uses false or misleading information, but you do not invalidate him entirely because of his mistakes. That is why I use you as a fitting example. By completely invalidating you stifle dialogue and promote the same ignorance that one willingly makes using false information or cherry picking



Whether or not other users decide Yakamaru is  worth listening to, when they see that his understanding of the world is routinely demonstrated not only to be wrong, but often to be a_ deliberately_ dishonest representation of researchers' literature so that it will conform to his political ideology, is their own decision.

If this upsets you, because you're concerned that other people will also view your views as founded on misinformation because they are so often associated with people proliferating pseudoscience and conspiracy theories, then you should either review those ideas to check that this isn't *actually the case*, or maybe expend more effort to correct those sources of misinformation rather than defending them... _even_ if they sympathise with your political perspective.

This should be evidently true for other associations too. When you see people using your threads to talk about the superiority and purity of the white race, then you're going to find it difficult to shake off other people's assessments that you tacitly support those ideas, if you are never seen to rebuke them, or are even seen to defend those people from criticism.


----------



## Alex K (Feb 18, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Shit, just realized you're a troll and have been trolling. You got me there, mate. Good one.



Aliens didn land on Earth I was just usin it as an example. I'm tryin to say that if it did happen then the air papers would tell us because it makes money


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 18, 2017)

Obviously some news sources post flagrant bullshit, such as the Daily Mail's report about the discovery of a 50ft crab off of the English coast.
www.dailymail.co.uk: Crabzilla! Photo appears to show giant CRAB in the waters off Whitstable  | Daily Mail Online

Different news sources and different articles within those news sources have different qualities of reputation.
Dismissing all news that doesn't agree with your political views as deceptive isn't a solution to this problem, and it is naive to believe that youtubers posting monetised videos, who may have personal relationships with the people who are the subjects of their videos, represent an alternative that is anything but heavily flawed. 

In general if you can find that multiple different news outlets, with different political leanings, all corroborate the same story, then you can have reasonable confidence that the story has been reported reliably. 
In the case of scientific claims, you can always read the original literature, to check that the news articles reflect it properly.


----------



## Sagt (Feb 18, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> Obviously some news sources post flagrant bullshit, such as the Daily Mail's report about the discovery of a 50ft crab off of the English coast.
> www.dailymail.co.uk: Crabzilla! Photo appears to show giant CRAB in the waters off Whitstable  | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Different news sources and different articles within those news sources have different qualities of reputation.
> ...


I think this was very well said.

When reading the news, one should keep in mind that different news sources have their political leanings. By law, they are not required to present multiple sides to a story. This is why people should be reading news from more than one source.

Youtube is an awful platform for politics. Sources such as Breitbart and Infowars are terrible for information as well.


Fallowfox said:


> We don't want a society where people ignore real problems and opportunities to ameliorate them just because they went online and found out sargon of akkad thinks it is a conspiracy theory.


Sargon of Akkad is a living fedora.


----------



## MaikeruNezumi (Feb 19, 2017)

Honestly, I'm so numb to the whole debate that I do not care about anything anyone has to say anymore because all it's going to do is piss me off and make me sad.
It's so blown out of proportion at this point that it's nothing more than a petty argument.

I apologize for my defeatist and pessimistic attitude, but the whole thing really is irritating me.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 19, 2017)

Threads like these are the reason I can't get an erection.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I honestly didn't know that.


Quite stealing my gifs, norsky. 


chill, it's a fucking joke, jus prank, jus social experiment, jus dollar menu, no homo, dude, dude


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 19, 2017)

These fucking neckbeard tech execs that happen to have made a bunch of money because they happened to have the right skills at the right time are just as morally corrupt as the others, but since they have so much influence and power it's unsettling what they can do. Google has gone SJW. Facebook has too. Sadly that those two are kind of the internet atm.



Also, Deus Vult, pansies!


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 19, 2017)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Threads like these are the reason I can't get an erection.


No, your inadequacy as a man is the reason you can't get an erection.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 19, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> No, your inadequacy as a man is the reason you can't get an erection.


Lets just say it would be strong enough to support your house.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 19, 2017)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Lets just say it would be strong enough to support your house.


Jokes on you. I'm homeless.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 19, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> Jokes on you. I'm homeless.


Jokes on you. There was a second shooter.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)

Go take a look at Felix's Twitter feed.

He is offically linking to videos already linked in this thread, and more, showing their support of him.

This is fucking beautiful.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Good memes can't be stolen: Only shared and used to spread the word! The word of our lord and Savior, Pepe the frog! PRAISE KEK!
> 
> 
> The idea of context, satire, humor and freedom of speech are completely lost on these MORONS. I wouldn't be surprised if those words aren't even in their dictionaries. Communism is even more dangerous than the cancer that is feminism, social justice and political correctness: It literally kills people.
> ...



It is confusing that people who think they are defending free speech openly express their desire to silence people who don't agree with them and their support for politicians who want to ban books they don't like, such as Geert Wilders.
Anybody who sincerely wanted to protect free speech would criticise people who want to ban books, even if they sympathise with their political ideology.

Why should anybody find your arguments convincing if the principal issues you care about are youtube drama and you can't come up with any better arguments than yelling 'MORON' , 'CANCER' and 'LIES' at people you don't like in capslock rage?


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)

> It is confusing that people who think they are defending free speech openly express their desire to silence people who don't agree with them and their support for politicians who want to ban books they don't like, such as Geert Wilders.
> Anybody who sincerely wanted to protect free speech would criticise people who want to ban books, even if they sympathise with their political ideology.
> 
> Why should anybody find your arguments convincing if the principal issues you care about are youtube drama and you can't come up with any better arguments than yelling 'MORON' , 'CANCER' and 'LIES' at people you don't like in capslock rage?


You seem pretty much focused on words IN CAPS than the actual arguments made. Oh noes, someone have words in caps lock, lets ignore/revoke everything else he/she has to say because I am overly offended by capital letters. Do you honestly have no actual rebuttal other than "CAPS LOCK, CAPS LOCK!"? How many times does that make it now? 10? 15? I've lost count. Caps lock is a way of highlighting words that's important.

You seem to have been missing the points completely, despite having been in this thread for days now. Let me ask you this: Have you actually seen any of the videos in this thread? Fully? And not poked your head in one for 5 seconds? You say you've seen videos, but have you really? This is not only a free speech issue.

There's free speech, and then there's completely baseless insults, ad hominems, slander and attempts at linking a fucking joke with anti-Semitism, Nazism and "a rise in fascism and nazism". The Daily Stormer, a far-right site, is seeing the fucking joke that the MSM are, and are trolling, but that shit flies straight past them too. This is one perfect example of the MSM doing a smearing attempt towards Felix because they fear him. The media fear what they can't control or shut down. Felix have 12 million views on average a day. This is one perfect example that can make you at the very least question what the MSM is doing, but from the looks of it, this shit just flies straight past you too.

This is a matter of someone's livelihood, reputation and social life being at stake, because the Left can't take a fucking joke and are so thin-skinned the very idea of satire and humor go straight past them. This will not only affect Felix. It will affect everyone on the same platform and everyone who support him.

On Geert Wilders: Go read the Quran, as you've definitely not done so. If you understand even half of what that book and Sharia is actually about, I think you'd at least understand where Geert Wilders is coming from. 

www.reddit.com: The PewDiePie Megathread • r/KotakuInAction

*sigh* You had one chance to not go moron, and you go and squander it a couple hours later. Was fun wasting time with you.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 19, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> Whether or not other users decide Yakamaru is  worth listening to, when they see that his understanding of the world is routinely demonstrated not only to be wrong, but often to be a_ deliberately_ dishonest representation of researchers' literature so that it will conform to his political ideology, is their own decision.
> 
> If this upsets you, because you're concerned that other people will also view your views as founded on misinformation because they are so often associated with people proliferating pseudoscience and conspiracy theories, then you should either review those ideas to check that this isn't *actually the case*, or maybe expend more effort to correct those sources of misinformation rather than defending them... _even_ if they sympathise with your political perspective.
> 
> This should be evidently true for other associations too. When you see people using your threads to talk about the superiority and purity of the white race, then you're going to find it difficult to shake off other people's assessments that you tacitly support those ideas, if you are never seen to rebuke them, or are even seen to defend those people from criticism.



The point is that people who do make mistakes can still have legitimate points.

I never mentioned I have fear of someone viewing my views as such. I ask you to please stop with trying to turn everything around on others. It's difficult to have a conversation when you keep doing that as it distracts from the original point. Your tactics are really starting to resemble those of the far left and far right that like to paint everyone as something else and it's quite tiresome

I'm a shitposter and I know how shitposters behave. I'm not going to feed them when I don't want to



Fallowfox said:


> Obviously some news sources post flagrant bullshit, such as the Daily Mail's report about the discovery of a 50ft crab off of the English coast.
> www.dailymail.co.uk: Crabzilla! Photo appears to show giant CRAB in the waters off Whitstable  | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Different news sources and different articles within those news sources have different qualities of reputation.
> ...



What is your opinion of Buzzfeed?


Lcs said:


> I think this was very well said.
> 
> When reading the news, one should keep in mind that different news sources have their political leanings. By law, they are not required to present multiple sides to a story. This is why people should be reading news from more than one source.
> 
> ...



Yeah no even I have to agree that Breitbart and Infowars are as garbage as CNN and Fox


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 19, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> The point is that people who do make mistakes can still have legitimate points.
> 
> I never mentioned I have fear of someone viewing my views as such. I ask you to please stop with trying to turn everything around on others. It's difficult to have a conversation when you keep doing that as it distracts from the original point. Your tactics are really starting to resemble those of the far left and far right that like to paint everyone as something else and it's quite tiresome
> 
> ...



If their opinions are contingent on those mistakes being true, then it means their points lose legitimacy. As I said, for those views which do not require their mistakes to be true, it's up for other people to decide whether they think a litany of factual mistakes means an extra measure of skepticism is required when assessing future claims for validity. Just like a litany of mistakes has shown that infowars isn't a reliable source. 

I have no opinion on Buzzfeed because I don't read their content.


----------



## modfox (Feb 19, 2017)

I wonder how may people get that pewdiepie  is mostly satire?


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm mostly inclined to believe that they're a primadonna who's famous for being famous and who is in possession of a flamingly poor sense of taste.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)

modfox said:


> I wonder how may people get that pewdiepie  is mostly satire?


The ones who actually know somewhat of what his content is all about know it's full on satire.

But a lot of people don't have satire and irony in their dictionaries. The MSM is a prime example.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 19, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> If their opinions are contingent on those mistakes being true, then it means their points lose legitimacy. As I said, for those views which do not require their mistakes to be true, it's up for other people to decide whether they think a litany of factual mistakes means an extra measure of skepticism is required when assessing future claims for validity. Just like a litany of mistakes has shown that infowars isn't a reliable source.
> 
> I have no opinion on Buzzfeed because I don't read their content.



But if you believe that it truly is up to the individual then why do you constantly go on about why someone should ever take his arguments legitimately? I can accept that it's up to others but it's almost as though you're virtue signaling and calling on others to dismiss him


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> You seem pretty much focused on words IN CAPS than the actual arguments made. Oh noes, someone have words in caps lock, lets ignore/revoke everything else he/she has to say because I am overly offended by capital letters. Do you honestly have no actual rebuttal other than "CAPS LOCK, CAPS LOCK!"? How many times does that make it now? 10? 15? I've lost count. Caps lock is a way of highlighting words that's important.
> 
> You seem to have been missing the points completely, despite having been in this thread for days now. Let me ask you this: Have you actually seen any of the videos in this thread? Fully? And not poked your head in one for 5 seconds? You say you've seen videos, but have you really? This is not only a free speech issue.
> 
> ...



Also on Geert Wilders. I do kind of understand him, but there is a massive problem with him. He only cares about our country. The rest of Europe doesn't matter to him, he wants nothing more than to evict the war refugees we took in back to their certain deaths in Syria. He's seriously and unironically talking about 'retaking our country'. I can not and will never vote for such an inhumane extremist. I understand that he's afraid because of the ISIS threat, but evicting war refugees is not the answer, most of these people are really kind-hearted and nice. Sadly the media only focuses on the bad apples in their numbers, and that's what Wilders seems to use to his advantage. I'm confident however that he will not win the coming elections since he has been losing ground pretty quickly these days.



modfox said:


> I wonder how may people get that pewdiepie  is mostly satire?



I'd say everybody knows it's satire. I however don't think anyone in regular media cares that it's satire. They just come after him because he said a naughty word, basically.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Also on Geert Wilders. I do kind of understand him, but there is a massive problem with him. He only cares about our country. The rest of Europe doesn't matter to him, he wants nothing more than to evict the war refugees we took in back to their certain deaths in Syria. He's seriously and unironically talking about 'retaking our country'. I can not and will never vote for such an inhumane extremist. I understand that he's afraid because of the ISIS threat, but evicting war refugees is not the answer, most of these people are really kind-hearted and nice. Sadly the media only focuses on the bad apples in their numbers, and that's what Wilders seems to use to his advantage. I'm confident however that he will not win the coming elections since he has been losing ground pretty quickly these days.


Now that's interesting. 

Have he said it himself in his own words or are the media twisting what he's saying? Like the media is twisting a lot of shit?


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Now that's interesting.
> 
> Have he said it himself in his own words or are the media twisting what he's saying? Like the media is twisting a lot of shit?


'We are going to take the Netherlands back' and 'the Netherlands will be ours again' are his personal slogans. He spouts it and his radical ideas on twitter, and towards the cameras. He has previously been called and taken to court for being racist. And that was for good reason (he created a website where people could report other people from Poland who were being a nuisance (called Meldpunt Polen. Or Reporting Point Polish People in English). Not any people, just Polish people.) This was deemed racist and he had to go to court for his actions (he also said some nasty things about (legal) immigrants). He got out from under it because of good lawyers and some freedom of speech bullshit, even though all the things he did and said were obviously racist.)

He wants to close all the mosques in our country, ban muslims and the Quran (which is all unconstitutional and he fails to tell us how he's actually going to do it). Also his entire political campaign hinges on one thing and that is his personal slogan. In my country there are 18 political parties. We use a governmental website to decide which party we should vote for by answering 30 questions. I have explained the issue with Wilders' party below.


Spoiler: The issue with Wilders








Nobody knows their opinion on anything, really. We all know what they want mainly, but they can't or won't explain to us how they are going to do it. All we know of their opinion on other things is just wether or not they agree with a statement or not. That's it, no reasons why or what. He refuses to do interviews because he does not trust the media (since he's pretty much the Trump of our country). And also on twitter he never explains how he's going to actually do things. So pretty much it's idiotic to vote on the PVV because they are all bark but no bite.

Edit: They are not 30 questions but 30 statements. Apologies.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> 'We are going to take the Netherlands back' and 'the Netherlands will be ours again' are his personal slogans. He spouts it and his radical ideas on twitter, and towards the cameras. He has previously been called and taken to court for being racist. And that was for good reason (he created a website where people could report other people from Poland who were being a nuisance (called Meldpunt Polen. Or Reporting Point Polish People in English). Not any people, just Polish people.) This was deemed racist and he had to go to court for his actions (he also said some nasty things about (legal) immigrants). He got out from under it because of good lawyers and some freedom of speech bullshit, even though all the things he did and said were obviously racist.)
> 
> He wants to close all the mosques in our country, ban muslims and the Quran (which is all unconstitutional and he fails to tell us how he's actually going to do it). Also his entire political campaign hinges on one thing and that is his personal slogan. In my country there are 18 political parties. We use a governmental website to decide which party we should vote for by answering 30 questions. I have explained the issue with Wilders' party below.
> 
> ...


Came across this video. Might wanna give it a spin to at the very least understand where Geert Wilders may be coming from.

Understanding is important. You may not agree, but the very least try and understand why he is campaigning for what he is campaigning for.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Came across this video. Might wanna give it a spin.


You see, the problem with Wilders is that he is way too aggressive and radical. I know how bad it is when it comes to immigrants and their crime rates and how it impacts our economy. But like I explained in my previous post, Wilders is not the man to change it. His political party is a joke, they do not explain themselves on how they are going to change things, unlike all of the other 17 parties, and what they made clear on what they want to do is unconstitutional at best. I want a leading party who's going to solve things fairly and lawfully. Wilders' party is more of a rebellion. I do not agree with the way he wants to handle things. He's way too hateful and aggressive to make a proper leader.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> You see, the problem with Wilders is that he is way too aggressive and radical. I know how bad it is when it comes to immigrants and their crime rates and how it impacts our economy. But like I explained in my previous post, Wilders is not the man to change it. His political party is a joke, they do not explain themselves on how they are going to change things, unlike all of the other 17 parties, and what they made clear on what they want to do is unconstitutional at best. I want a leading party who's going to solve things fairly and lawfully. Wilders' party is more of a rebellion. I do not agree with the way he wants to handle things. He's way too hateful and aggressive to make a proper leader.


That I can agree upon. 

I just find it weird that there doesn't seem to be any parties in Holland, slap me if I am wrong here, that are willing to talk about it let alone do anything about the problems.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 19, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Also on Geert Wilders. I do kind of understand him, but there is a massive problem with him. *He only cares about our country. The rest of Europe doesn't matter to him*, he wants nothing more than to evict the war refugees we took in back to their certain deaths in Syria. He's seriously and unironically talking about 'retaking our country'. I can not and will never vote for such an inhumane extremist. I understand that he's afraid because of the ISIS threat, but evicting war refugees is not the answer, most of these people are really kind-hearted and nice. Sadly the media only focuses on the bad apples in their numbers, and that's what Wilders seems to use to his advantage. I'm confident however that he will not win the coming elections since he has been losing ground pretty quickly these days.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say everybody knows it's satire. I however don't think anyone in regular media cares that it's satire. They just come after him because he said a naughty word, basically.



There's a lot of that going round with our politicians in European countries these days.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> That I can agree upon.
> 
> I just find it weird that there doesn't seem to be any parties in Holland, slap me if I am wrong here, that are willing to talk about it let alone do anything about the problems.


Well, it's honestly a really broad subject. In the stemwijzer there are several statements regarding immigrants. And all parties (except for Wilders' PVV) give their opinions on them and talk about it. Like statement 3 for example: "To prevent discrimination on the basis of name or country of origin, there has to be a law that makes it possible for people to be able to apply for a job anonymously." A lot of companies still discriminate on basis of ethnicity and name. This has an effect on immigrant unemployment, and as a result of that, crimes committed by immigrants. Passing this is a sure way to decrease the number of legal immigrants without a job, which in turn will decrease their crime rates. This is the kind of action I want for the betterment of my country. Not banning religions and evicting people. And statement 14: The Netherlands should close her borders for Islamic immigrants. So with statements like these, all political parties (except the PVV of course) would have to talk about and eventually do something about these subjects. And there are a bunch more statements regarding immigration and immigrants but I'm not going to name them all. Sooo *slaps Yakamaru*

The reason you don't hear anything about people willing to talk about it, is because Wilders is LOUD AF and the other parties are talking about it like normal people.

Also completely unrelated but funny nonetheless:


Spoiler: DON'T VOTE ON WILDERS


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Well, it's honestly a really broad subject. In the stemwijzer there are several statements regarding immigrants. And all parties (except for Wilders' PVV) give their opinions on them and talk about it. Like statement 3 for example: "To prevent discrimination on the basis of name or country of origin, there has to be a law that makes it possible for people to be able to apply for a job anonymously." A lot of companies still discriminate on basis of ethnicity and name. This has an effect on immigrant unemployment, and as a result of that, crimes committed by immigrants. Passing this is a sure way to decrease the number of legal immigrants without a job, which in turn will decrease their crime rates. This is the kind of action I want for the betterment of my country. Not banning religions and evicting people. And statement 14: The Netherlands should close her borders for Islamic immigrants. So with statements like these, all political parties (except the PVV of course) would have to talk about and eventually do something about these subjects. And there are a bunch more statements regarding immigration and immigrants but I'm not going to name them all. Sooo *slaps Yakamaru*
> 
> Also completely unrelated but funny nonetheless:
> 
> ...


WHAT? HE'S AGAINST WEED?! Ok, fuck Mr. Wilders then. 

"To prevent discrimination on the basis of name or country of origin, there has to be a law that makes it possible for people to be able to apply for a job anonymously."

Applying for a job anonymously? I can't say I really agree with that one though. Your ethnicity, country of origin and name should all be available for employers to see as it is in fact important information about your persona. But it shouldn't be a large factor in employment.

If the migrants don't have the language skills nor the actual education/degrees necessary I am not surprised employers decline applications. We live in a meritocracy. Holland is no different. And according to some statistics I've read, a decent amount of the migrants have barely finished school. Some don't even HAVE an education let alone knows how to read or even write.

Employers employ people who will benefit their company, not employ out of good will and/or pity. That will basically make the company lose profit, in some cases make it go bankrupt. Migrants are not owed anything. They are not owed a place to work. That is something they themselves must take the initiative on.


----------



## Sagt (Feb 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Applying for a job anonymously? I can't say I really agree with that one though. Your ethnicity, country of origin and name should all be available for employers to see as it is in fact important information about your persona. But it shouldn't be a large factor in employment.
> 
> If the migrants don't have the language skills nor the actual education/degrees necessary I am not surprised employers decline applications. We live in a meritocracy. Holland is no different. And according to some statistics I've read, a decent amount of the migrants have barely finished school. Some don't even HAVE an education let alone knows how to read or even write.


I disagree with you on this since I actually think anonymous CVs could improve the opportunity of foreigners to employment. I wrote this in a previous post to you about a week ago:

"Is it easier to get a job if you're Adam or Mohamed?

Also, according to the Research centre for the Study of Ethnicity and Citizenship at the University of Bristol, Muslim men are 76% less likely to be employed than white christians with the same qualifications."

It's based from data in the UK, but I don't imagine that it's much different in other locations in Europe. The BBC investigation was done on a small scale, but it's results were in line with studies on the same subject. In the investigation, they found a dramatic difference in people being accepted to go to interviews with two sets of CVs. The first applicant had his name put down as Adam while the other guy had his name put down as Mohamed. Despite having the exact same qualifications and skills, Adam was offered 3 times as many interviews as Mohamed.


Yakamaru said:


> Employers employ people who will benefit their company, not employ out of good will and/or pity. That will basically make the company lose profit, in some cases make it go bankrupt. Migrants are not owed anything. They are not owed a place to work. That is something they themselves must take the initiative on.


This is true, however, they must have a more equal chance at getting a job as people with different country origins. If someone has the same, or even better qualifications as someone else, but their name is Ahmed, why should they not get the job?


----------



## Multoran (Feb 19, 2017)

He no Nazi.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> WHAT? HE'S AGAINST WEED?! Ok, fuck Mr. Wilders then.
> 
> "To prevent discrimination on the basis of name or country of origin, there has to be a law that makes it possible for people to be able to apply for a job anonymously."
> 
> ...


Immigrants have to pass a Dutch language test (reading, writing and speaking) in order for them to become legal citizens. This test is really harsh, and is made to filter people out. There is a law of education in the Netherlands. All citizens are required by law to attend school until you've graduated high school. Immigrants are no exception. I'm pretty sure they take a standardized test that determines their level of education and get a certificate for that level. I can't say that applying for a job anonymously is a fantastic idea, but it's a step in the right direction. The problem is that a lot (and I mean a ridiculous amount) of companies look at their application lists and automatically throw away those that are under a foreign name (was a documentary about it on tv), even if they are the 2nd or even 3rd generation of descendants of an immigrant, and are thus for all intents and purposes, Dutch in every way.

I believe you don't completely understand the group of people that I mean here. I have been talking of legal Dutch citizens, not Syria refugees (refugees do not need to pass language tests to be taken in and don't have real jobs here). These legal citizens (who are migrants) have the same rights as the rest of the Dutch populus. So they are owed everything I am owed, only they have to work extra hard to get there. Compare it to an American not getting hired by a company for being called José Gutierrez.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Immigrants have to pass a Dutch language test (reading, writing and speaking) in order for them to become legal citizens. This test is really harsh, and is made to filter people out. There is a law of education in the Netherlands. All citizens are required by law to attend school until you've graduated high school. Immigrants are no exception. I'm pretty sure they take a standardized test that determines their level of education and get a certificate for that level. I can't say that applying for a job anonymously is a fantastic idea, but it's a step in the right direction. The problem is that a lot (and I mean a ridiculous amount) of companies look at their application lists and automatically throw away those that are under a foreign name (was a documentary about it on tv), even if they are the 2nd or even 3rd generation of descendants of an immigrant, and are thus for all intents and purposes, Dutch in every way.
> 
> I believe you don't completely understand the group of people that I mean here. I have been talking of legal Dutch citizens, not Syria refugees (refugees do not need to pass language tests to be taken in and don't have real jobs here). These legal citizens (who are migrants) have the same rights as the rest of the Dutch populus. So they are owed everything I am owed, only they have to work extra hard to get there. Compare it to an American not getting hired by a company for being called José Gutierrez.


Yeah, I was referring to the legal immigrants. Having actual degrees and a proper education help, especially if you have papers/proof of education on it.

Employers are allowed to pick and choose who they want to employ. In the end, it's their right. Although it may be directly discriminating in some cases, they can easily find a bullshit excuse to not employ someone.

And no, you are not owed anything the same way I am not owed anything where I live. Let me ask you this: What are you owed? Who owe you?


Lcs said:


> I disagree with you on this since I actually think anonymous CVs could improve the opportunity of foreigners to employment. I wrote this in a previous post to you about a week ago:
> 
> "Is it easier to get a job if you're Adam or Mohamed?
> 
> ...


I trust the MSM, especially the BBC, as far I can throw them. I've said numerous times I have ZERO faith in anything the MSM throws out. Have no idea why you keep linking to them. Did it ever occur to you that the thing you linked to might be dishonest and are spinning a narrative?

Ethnicity, nationality and name are important to know who and what you are hiring, but should not be a deciding factor. However, you can't force companies to hire someone they don't want to hire in the first place. It will only create a negative atmosphere.

The choice is ultimately theirs to make.


----------



## lockaboss (Feb 19, 2017)

pewdiepie isn't a nazi he did what he did to show how far the people on the website would go to get $5. although he did go the wrong way about doing it he was only trying to bring funny content and show how much some will do for 5 bucks.


----------



## Sagt (Feb 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I trust the MSM, especially the BBC, as far I can throw them. I've said numerous times I have ZERO faith in anything the MSM throws out. Have no idea why you keep linking to them. Did it ever occur to you that the thing you linked to might be dishonest and are spinning a narrative?


I had said that the results were in line with the results from similar studies. So, even if you do not trust the BBC, for whatever reason, the results are still valid. 

I do think your distrust of big news sources, such as the BBC, is irrational and unreasonable.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 19, 2017)

BBC.

What an unfortunate acronym.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Yeah, I was referring to the legal immigrants. Having actual degrees and a proper education help, especially if you have papers/proof of education on it.
> 
> Employers are allowed to pick and choose who they want to employ. In the end, it's their right. Although it may be directly discriminating in some cases, they can easily find a bullshit excuse to not employ someone.
> 
> ...


With owed I mean have the right to, they have the same right to a job and to housing as I do. And no actually, employers are not allowed to throw curriculum vitaes in the bin because of the fact someone has a foreign name, that's discrimination/racial profiling. This is just as illegal as a company not hiring you for being gay. And that bullshit excuse you mention, that is the reason this is still happening. Because of bullshit excuses. Anonymous applications do actually offer a solution to this.


----------



## Multoran (Feb 19, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> With owed I mean have the right to, they have the same right to a job and to housing as I do.


Well, I think saying anyone has a "right" to housing is somewhat complicated. People certainly have the right to purchase the house, provided they have the necessary resources and are able to reach a mutual, consensual agreement with the owner of said house. The owner certainly has the right to refuse to sell their house, to which the prospective buyer has no inherent right.
-
Discrimination, however, is an issue. But the fact is that even an anonymous application system would only be able to go so far. The anonymous applicant could simply be called in for an interview, where their true name could revealed (or any other variable not to the liking of the employer) and be refused the job. In my state (Florida) employers are permitted to not hire or fire without giving any reason. In such places, there's almost no way to prove discrimination unless the employer admits thereto in some way that can be presented in a court of law. Even in places where such laws/ policies are not enforced, the employer could simply offer an "excuse" (lie) for either not hiring or firing someone. Same story, basically.
> On a slightly unrelated note, there has been research which indicates a trend in not hiring those with what are perceived as "ghetto" names.
This is often presented as evidence of racial discrimination. The truth is, however, that employers have to present and maintain a certain image for the public. Everything from personal hygiene to the names of the employee on their tags/ badges are of some import. No one wants a chunky hood rat with too much makeup, a bad attitude, and a name tag that says "Lequaschadina" working with their customers: Their source of revenue.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)

lockaboss said:


> pewdiepie isn't a nazi he did what he did to show how far the people on the website would go to get $5. although he did go the wrong way about doing it he was only trying to bring funny content and show how much some will do for 5 bucks.


Exactly. It may or may not have been done the wrong way, that is still debatable.

Humor is 100% subjective. Context is what's important.

Last year it was a big no-no to make "racist" jokes. 

Now the big no-no is making Jewish and Nazi jokes, because SUDDENLY the Left started caring about Jews, despite pandering the fuck out of Muslims for years, whose religion and the majority of their population despise Jews, Atheists, Christians and even their own. 16 Islamic countries forbid Jews from entering, yet not even a peep from the media about it. Trump make a temporary travel ban from 7 Islamic countries for 90 days and the media freaks out. Best part is, this list was made back in I think was 2011 under Obama. 

I would assume in 2018 it's a big no-no to make jokes about celebrities?


Lcs said:


> I had said that the results were in line with the results from similar studies. So, even if you do not trust the BBC, for whatever reason, the results are still valid.
> 
> I do think your distrust of big news sources, such as the BBC, is irrational and unreasonable.


And I find your vast trust in big news sources, such as the BBC, irrational and unreasonable, especially when you have yourself proclaimed that some skepticism are warranted towards the MSM. Why are you not taking the next logical step and being skeptical of the rest because of the possibility of it also being an utter lie and/or intentionally misinformative? This does not make any sense to me.

Especially when they are often proven to be dishonest and in some few cases outright lying, taking things out of context, throw about slander/libel and misrepresent/leave out key details in their news reporting.

www.trueactivist.com: 10 Compelling Reasons You Can Never Trust The Mainstream Media
www.gallup.com: In U.S., Trust in Media Recovers Slightly From All-Time Low
^ They are from America, but my point still stands. Trust in the MSM are declining. In some areas, although I don't really trust those numbers, are as low as 10% in some cities across the western world.

And in America at least, the media is ALLOWED legally to lie, if they so choose. Not sure how the laws are in the UK.

Mainstream media is pushing a narrative, an agenda. Them attacking Felix for making a joke they didn't like and causing SLANDER should make you question what the fuck is going on. 

www.bbc.co.uk: Nigel Farage: 'I'm bored with racist slurs' - BBC News
^ Demonising your opponent like the media is so fond of, doesn't work. Now look where UKIP is as a party. 

https://www.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/comments/4zw79m/bbc_caught_lying_about_hungarian_police/




empirestrikesblack.com: BBC Caught Fabricating Videos to Push Libya and Syria War Agendas
yournewswire.com: Obama’s Bare-Faced Lie Exposed By WikiLeaks

The media said Brexit wouldn't happen. But it did.
The media said Trump wouldn't become President. But he did.
The media said the Italian referendum would go in their favor. It didn't.
<---- YOU ARE HERE
The media said Marine Le Pen wouldn't become Prime Minister of France.
The media said that AfD wouldn't get over 20% in votes.
The media said that an EU army is a conspiracy. 


WolfyJake said:


> With owed I mean have the right to, they have the same right to a job and to housing as I do. And no actually, employers are not allowed to throw curriculum vitaes in the bin because of the fact someone has a foreign name, that's discrimination/racial profiling. This is just as illegal as a company not hiring you for being gay. And that bullshit excuse you mention, that is the reason this is still happening. Because of bullshit excuses. Anonymous applications do actually offer a solution to this.


You do not have the right to a job. You have the right to apply for a job. There's a huge difference. The same way you have the right to own and/or rent housing but do not have the right to force the government to house you. If you can't pay for your housing then you will either end up on the street or have to crash at someone elses place. 

You earn your keep in society and contribute your part. Society doesn't owe you diddly squat apart from rights handed to you by the government. 

Companies who are found to discriminate, at least in my country, gets penalized. 

I want actual evidence of discrimination, not words uttered by someone who might be pissed because they didn't get hired. Claims and accusations have zero worth without actual evidence to back them up with.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Exactly. It may or may not have been done the wrong way, that is still debatable.
> 
> Humor is 100% subjective. Context is what's important.
> 
> ...


I wrote that down wrong. I noticed. I meant they have the same rights as me to HAVE a job, same with the housing.
And company discrimination is illegal, but also a really hard thing to prove. They always have some kind of excuse why they didn't hire someone, even though a same person with a non-foreign name would have been hired already. And there was a documentary on tv here not that long ago about someone with a foreign name who has been submitting resumes for a really long time. They did an interview with someone from his application agency (someone who helps find job openings for you) who did his job for several years, and he also commented on the fact that people with foreign names were much harder to find a job for. Having both experience with Dutch natives with a Dutch name and Dutch natives with a foreign name, it was really obvious to him that companies tend to call back way less often when the applicant's name is foreign. It's not hard evidence but it is fishy.

Either way, I have said pretty much all I had to say on this topic. I will be voting for SP, not Wilders' PVV, so everything is going to be alright in the end.


----------



## lockaboss (Feb 19, 2017)

*Yakamaru your profile pic looks like elmo is in a concentration camp being burnt alive XD*


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I wrote that down wrong. I noticed. I meant they have the same rights as me to HAVE a job, same with the housing.
> And company discrimination is illegal, but also a really hard thing to prove. They always have some kind of excuse why they didn't hire someone, even though a same person with a non-foreign name would have been hired already. And there was a documentary on tv here not that long ago about someone with a foreign name who has been going to job interviews for a really long time. They did an interview with someone from his application agency (someone who helps find job openings for you) who did his job for several years, and he also commented on the fact that people with foreign names were much harder to find a job for. Having both experience with Dutch natives with a Dutch name and Dutch natives with a foreign name, it was really obvious to him that companies tend to call back way less often when the applicant's name is foreign. It's not hard evidence but it is fishy.
> 
> Either way, I have said pretty much all I had to say on this topic. I will be voting for SP, not Wilders' PVV, so everything is going to be alright in the end.


And I fully respect you for that, mate. Whomever you vote for you vote in what you genuinely believe in.

Unfortunately discrimination is very hard to prove. If it IS widespread I too want to kill it off because that shit is not acceptable.



lockaboss said:


> *Yakamaru your profile pic looks like elmo is in a concentration camp being burnt alive XD*


I found it funny as fuck. "ALL SHALL BURN!"


----------



## lockaboss (Feb 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I found it funny as fuck. "ALL SHALL BURN!"



hitler was stopped from killing the jews so he kill kids child hoods instead


----------



## Alex K (Feb 19, 2017)

Just cause someone looks acts behaves n takes action like a nazi doesn mean they are one


----------



## lockaboss (Feb 19, 2017)

Alex K said:


> Just cause someone looks acts behaves n takes action like a nazi doesn mean they are one


yer just like furrys, just cause they act, talk, and behave like their all a bunch of fags dont mean they all are


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)

lockaboss said:


> hitler was stopped from killing the jews so he kill kids child hoods instead


You are missing something. Hitler is still alive and well. He's only taken on the form of a muppet.

But this time he doesn't give a shit about Jews: He's going after feminists, tumblrinas, transtrenders, snowflakes, ANTIFA, BLM and any faggot he can get a hold of.
(at any admin reading this if it gets reported: It's a joke, relax)


WolfyJake said:


> Also on Geert Wilders. I do kind of understand him, but there is a massive problem with him. He only cares about our country. The rest of Europe doesn't matter to him, he wants nothing more than to evict the war refugees we took in back to their certain deaths in Syria. He's seriously and unironically talking about 'retaking our country'. I can not and will never vote for such an inhumane extremist. I understand that he's afraid because of the ISIS threat, but evicting war refugees is not the answer, most of these people are really kind-hearted and nice. Sadly the media only focuses on the bad apples in their numbers, and that's what Wilders seems to use to his advantage. I'm confident however that he will not win the coming elections since he has been losing ground pretty quickly these days.


Oh yeah, forgot to mention..

Put your own country and own citizens FIRST. If your country is well off then you can have immigrants come in legally and share in this wealth and prosperity.

There is no point caring about another country when your own country is a mess.


----------



## Alex K (Feb 19, 2017)

lockaboss said:


> yer just like furrys, just cause they act, talk, and behave like their all a bunch of fags dont mean they all are



But figs don do much other than sit around the house and get eaten by me


----------



## lockaboss (Feb 19, 2017)

Alex K said:


> But figs don do much other than sit around the house and get eaten by me


???????????????????????


----------



## Alex K (Feb 19, 2017)

lockaboss said:


> ???????????????????????



Me eat figs. Figs tasty


----------



## lockaboss (Feb 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> You are missing something. Hitler is still alive and well. He's only taken on the form of a muppet.
> 
> But this time he doesn't give a shit about Jews: He's going after feminists, tumblrinas, transtrenders, snowflakes, ANTIFA, BLM and any faggot he can get a hold of.
> (at any admin reading this if it gets reported: It's a joke, relax)
> .


actually to bring a bit of history into this shit hitler didnt only kill jews he also gassed all of the faggots at the same time he was killing the jews so yer .....HISTORY BITCH


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)

Alex K said:


> But figs don do much other than sit around the house and get eaten by me


If your intention is to derail this thread I WILL report you, and I very rarely do that.


lockaboss said:


> actually to bring a bit of history into this shit hitler didnt only kill jews he also gassed all of the faggots at the same time he was killing the jews so yer .....HISTORY BITCH


Communists, Atheists, Jews, Polish, French. He gassed everyone.

The Holocaust killed 6 million Jews. Doesn't mention all the non-Jews who were also gassed.


----------



## lockaboss (Feb 19, 2017)

Alex K said:


> Me eat figs. Figs tasty


nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiccccccccccccccccccccceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee STORY BRO


----------



## lockaboss (Feb 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> If your intention is to derail this thread I WILL report you, and I very rarely do that.


HE WE ARE TRYING TO HAVE A NORMAL DISCUTION ABOUT HITLER TURNING INTO A MUPPET AND TRYING TO KILL EVERYONE THEN THIS ASS HOLE COMES AND TRYES TO DERAIL THE WHOLE THREAD SHAME ON YOU SHAME. (this is a joke by the way just in case you could not tell)


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 19, 2017)

lockaboss said:


> *Yakamaru your profile pic looks like elmo is in a concentration camp being burnt alive XD*


----------



## lockaboss (Feb 19, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


>


this picture is just beautiful it bring a tear to the eye


----------



## Alex K (Feb 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> If your intention is to derail this thread I WILL report you, and I very rarely do that.
> .



I aint tryin to go off topic Im replyin to Ribbit the Frog cause for some reason figs are considered there own group?? If anythin I'm confused


----------



## lockaboss (Feb 19, 2017)

.


----------



## Alex K (Feb 19, 2017)

lockaboss said:


> .



I agree. The Human Resources people here can be like a coin sometimes. They'll land on the right side or left side even if the same situation is present. Guess it depends on there mood swings though


----------



## Sagt (Feb 19, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> And I find your vast trust in big news sources, such as the BBC, irrational and unreasonable, especially when you have yourself proclaimed that some skepticism are warranted towards the MSM. Why are you not taking the next logical step and being skeptical of the rest because of the possibility of it also being an utter lie and/or intentionally misinformative? This does not make any sense to me.
> 
> Especially when they are often proven to be dishonest and in some few cases outright lying, taking things out of context, throw about slander/libel and misrepresent/leave out key details in their news reporting.
> 
> ...


You misunderstood me when I said that you should be skeptical about what you read from media sources.

When I said that, I was referring to their political leanings. In simple terms, Fox news is right-leaning, so for a story, they may only present data or the article in general in a way that favours a right-leaning sort of perspective. Similarly, MSNBC is left-leaning, so they may only present the left-leaning perspective on a news story. This is why it's important to read news from more than one source and also use sources which are either centre-left or centre-right.

However, no media source of any kind is immune to bias. Breitbart, individuals on Youtube and even the word from your friends and family have some sort of political leaning. So, this cannot be used as a criticism exclusively for large media outlets.

As for your comments on them being dishonest; I think you're being very honest yourself as to how big news sources covered this story. I had a look at the big news sources myself and I saw nothing dishonest from the titles like you were suggesting in previous posts. I even made a post earlier to show you the titles of the big sources I could think of at the top of my head, and you still insisted that the "MSM" had given unfair or insulting titles to their articles:


Lcs said:


> Disney Severs Ties With YouTube Star PewDiePie After Anti-Semitic Posts
> -WSJ
> 
> Disney drops YouTuber PewDiePie over anti-Semitism claims
> ...


As can be seen in the quote, none of these sources had unfair titles. The articles that I've read on the subject have also NOT called him a nazi or any other insult, like you have suggested.

Here's some lines from which were included in the articles that I had mentioned in my previous message:

"Although Felix has created a following by being provocative and irreverent, he clearly went too far in this case and the resulting videos are inappropriate," Maker Studios said.

In a statement posted to his blog, Kjellberg said that he does not support "any kind of hateful attitudes." "I think of the content that I create as entertainment, and not a place for any serious political commentary," he said. "Though this was not my intention, I understand that these jokes were ultimately offensive."

In a response to the criticism, he said he was "trying to show how crazy the modern world is, specifically some of the services available online" and that people "would say anything for five dollars".

He said it was "laughable" to suggest he endorsed that message but added that "though this was not my intention, I understand that these jokes were ultimately offensive".
If they were really trying to paint him as some sort of nazi, like you said they were, they would have obviously not had this information in their articles. The lines from the so called "MSM" recognise that the jokes were not to be taken seriously and it's just his sort of humour. I saw no respectable media source call him a nazi or write anything that suggested they were trying to attack him.


----------



## lockaboss (Feb 19, 2017)

Alex K said:


> I agree. The Human Resources people here can be like a coin sometimes. They'll land on the right side or left side even if the same situation is present. Guess it depends on there mood swings though


mood swings you make them sound like their a bunch of girls on their period god


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## lockaboss (Feb 19, 2017)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>


as soon as i saw that you posted larry i knew that it would be something like this


----------



## Alex K (Feb 19, 2017)

lockaboss said:


> mood swings you make them sound like their a bunch of girls on their period god



Well no theres males to but thats why its called menstration


----------



## lockaboss (Feb 19, 2017)

Alex K said:


> Well no theres males to but thats why its called menstration


SIMMER DOWN BRO simmer down it was a joke


----------



## Alex K (Feb 19, 2017)

lockaboss said:


> SIMMER DOWN BRO simmer down it was a joke



...what?
Im not makin a joke thats the real definition of menstration. 
Based off how mah family uses it around me it means men are frustrated so they ban us for things we would normally do here


----------



## lockaboss (Feb 19, 2017)

kkk


----------



## PoptartPresident (Feb 19, 2017)

Okay see this?
This is exactly what I'm talking about.
Besides the various...topics...on these forums, I always take a fascinating notice at how Alex K comes in, trying to be sincere and genuine about his thoughts and opinion which just happen to be worded weirdly.

Man, where's a camera to document this type of behavior when I need one?


----------



## JumboWumbo (Feb 20, 2017)

If only Doku didn't get b&. This thread would be one hell of a party.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 20, 2017)

Lcs said:


> You misunderstood me when I said that you should be skeptical about what you read from media sources.
> 
> When I said that, I was referring to their political leanings. In simple terms, Fox news is right-leaning, so for a story, they may only present data or the article in general in a way that favours a right-leaning sort of perspective. Similarly, MSNBC is left-leaning, so they may only present the left-leaning perspective on a news story. This is why it's important to read news from more than one source and also use sources which are either centre-left or centre-right.
> 
> ...


It seems the notion, the very idea of MSM-skepticism completely pass you by and crashland on Pluto, mate. Seeing as you quite literally made an account just to disagree with my stance on MSM-skepticism and the post itself back in December. Didn't know the butthurt were this big until now. It seems that whenever the MSM is mentioned in a negative light and their hypocricy is brought to light you come out with your white knight armour.

Bias is unavoidable. Be it Breitbart, Infowars, CNN, BBC, MSNBC, etc. But there is often a large difference between the MSM and lets say Breitbart: Breitbart is consistent with their sources. They do not claim to have evidence of shit then proceed to not provide any. *cough*WikiLeaks emails and CNN/BBC*cough* They are not inhouse sources and are very often sourced from anything from individual video evidence to statistics. In terms of when trust is concerned, I trust Breitbart more than the MSM. Breitbart is still Right-wing, so I take what they write with a pinch of salt unless I've already come across the shit they are talking about over Youtube or other locations, Youtube is a place I spend a lot of time any way.



Spoiler: Angry Foreigner on the state of Sweden










Feel free to give his video a spin. Or don't. I don't give a shit. But it will highlight the bullshit you're being fed on the situation in Sweden.

Disney/Maker severing ties with Felix is not the issue nor the topic of this thread. THEY are free to do whatever they want for whatever reason. Have you even watched any of the videos linked this thread? Do you understand where they are coming from and why these videos have been made? Again, Disney/Maker severing ties with Felix is not the issue here. They caved in from fake outrage stirred up by the MSM.

Take Kraut and Tea's video for example. What do you get out of it? What points did he make?

www.reddit.com: The PewDiePie Megathread • r/KotakuInAction
^ Feel free to hit the thread.

Let me ask you this:

1. How many people only read the article title?
2. How many people only read the headline in the article?
3. How many of these sites are pay-to-read?
4. How many titles/headlines have "Anti-Semitic", "fascism", "alt-right" and "nazi" in their titles and headlines?

If they didn't want to paint him as a nazi, they wouldn't use words like "anti-semitic" and how "alt-right/nazis are showing their support for PewDiePie" in their article titles and headlines. This is an indirect slander campaign.

When did fascism become so cool? PewDiePie's antics are the thin end of the wedge
^ The fuck kind of article is this? And you call yourself a news outlet.
YouTube star PewDiePie rejects anti-Semitism claims - BBC News
^ Why are him defending himself and specific words in quote marks? Also: Him allegedly making $15 million is relevant why, exactly? It's like they had to cram it in there. Because how can a normal guy be making millions? Smells jealousy across the pond. And it reeks.
www.dailystormer.com: PewDiePie: Hitler was Right
^ The Daily Stormer, a far-Right site is mocking the MSM and how they are taking PewDiePie out of context(by exactly taking him out of context, exact same way the MSM did) and how shit they have become at actual journalism and journalistic integrity. Going by this article I will start reading Daily Stormer too, for the fuck out of it. This article is hilarious.
EU referendum: What does Russia gain from Brexit? - BBC News
"So, is he? Is the Kremlin leader loving a Brexit?

Not publicly, at least."

The fuck kind of wording is this? Zero evidence, full on claims. Same way Trump's win is being blamed on the Russians and Russian hackers. STILL zero evidence and nothing but claims without proof. This is basically claiming Russia were directly or even indirectly involved in British affairs without directly saying so and having zero evidence to back their claims up.

Even if Putin is pro-Brexit it doesn't mean in any way, shape or form that he or any Russians were involved in the result.

And now the fucking France elections are being blamed on the Russians too. Marine Le Pen is going to win that one, there's no doubt about it.

The MSM are being called "Lugenpresse" for a reason. Full on claims, be it directly or indirectly without even remotely backing their claims with any actual sources. Some do source their shit. FROM OTHER MSM outlets. Or in-house articles.






Here's another gem for you to watch.


----------



## Sagt (Feb 20, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> It seems the notion, the very idea of MSM-skepticism completely pass you by and crashland on Pluto, mate. Seeing as you quite literally made an account just to disagree with my stance on MSM-skepticism and the post itself back in December. Didn't know the butthurt were this big until now. It seems that whenever the MSM is mentioned in a negative light and their hypocricy is brought to light you come out with your white knight armour.


Not even true. I have posts that are unrelated to politics and I obviously did not just create an account to disagree with your stances. I'm a furry as well, and I wanted to join some sort of online community. Also, it's not like my political posts are exclusively about how you percieve the media - we got into this argument because you said that my source was not reliable because it was the "MSM", I'm just defending them.

Also, saying that you are skeptical of the "MSM" is an understatement. You seem to have an extreme and irrational distrust of the "MSM".


Yakamaru said:


> Bias is unavoidable. Be it Breitbart, Infowars, CNN, BBC, MSNBC, etc. But there is often a large difference between the MSM and lets say Breitbart


Agreed.



Yakamaru said:


> Breitbart is consistent with their sources. They do not claim to have evidence of shit then proceed to not provide any. *cough*WikiLeaks emails and CNN/BBC*cough* They are not inhouse sources and are very often sourced from anything from individual video evidence to statistics. In terms of when trust is concerned, I trust Breitbart more than the MSM. Breitbart is still Right-wing, so I take what they write with a pinch of salt unless I've already come across the shit they are talking about over Youtube or other locations, Youtube is a place I spend a lot of time any way.


I went over this with you in a previous post:


Lcs said:


> Please be more specific as to what needs proving, as far as I can tell, I made absolutely no claims. I'm going over rather subjective things, so by not having evidence it does not take away from my credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​



Yakamaru said:


> Spoiler: Angry Foreigner on the state of Sweden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, I haven't watched all the videos. There were probably over 10 in this thread of people repeating what the other guy had already said. I have watched h3h3 and Phillip deFranco's videos though. I saw them use the original WSJ video and say it had no context. I then looked up the video myself, saw it only had 95k views compared to h3h3's video of 3 million views and then noticed that later in the WSJ video, there definitely is context - despite what h3h3 and Phillip said.



Yakamaru said:


> Let me ask you this:
> 
> 1. How many people only read the article title?
> 2. How many people only read the headline in the article?
> ...


I have doubts that many people only read the article titles and headlines. That aside, this is irrelevant because it's not up to the newspaper how thoroughly it's being read by others. If other people do not read an article fully to see context and data, then it's their fault, not the source of media's fault.



Yakamaru said:


> If they didn't want to paint him as a nazi, they wouldn't use words like "anti-semitic" and how "alt-right/nazis are showing their support for PewDiePie" in their article titles and headlines. This is an indirect slander campaign.


I mean, the joke can be taken as anti-semitic given that they were about killing jews and dressing up as a nazi. (Though this was obviously just his sense of humour as is alluded to in the news articles.) The alt-right/nazi types are clearly showing support for PewDiePie as can be seen by neo-nazi/white-supremacist websites praising him for the jokes and PewDiePie even acknowledging this.



Yakamaru said:


> When did fascism become so cool? PewDiePie's antics are the thin end of the wedge
> ^ The fuck kind of article is this? And you call yourself a news outlet.


That's an opinion piece, not an article.

[I went over 10,000 characters... So I'll split up my posts into 2 messages]


----------



## Sagt (Feb 20, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> YouTube star PewDiePie rejects anti-Semitism claims - BBC News
> ^ Why are him defending himself and specific words in quote marks? Also: Him allegedly making $15 million is relevant why, exactly? It's like they had to cram it in there. Because how can a normal guy be making millions? Smells jealousy across the pond. And it reeks.


More likely is that it's interesting information to know in order to understand the context of the situation. By saying how much he earned, it gives a pretty good idea, to people who do not use Youtube or who are not very tech-savvy (perhaps older people), that him, being a big Youtuber means he has a high-profile.

I seriously doubt the BBC really cares about his money. If this was the case, why don't I see any articles of them shitting on Bill Gates?



Yakamaru said:


> www.dailystormer.com: PewDiePie: Hitler was Right
> ^ The Daily Stormer, a far-Right site is mocking the MSM and how they are taking PewDiePie out of context(by exactly taking him out of context, exact same way the MSM did) and how shit they have become at actual journalism and journalistic integrity. Going by this article I will start reading Daily Stormer too, for the fuck out of it. This article is hilarious.


LOL. So to clarify, the so called "MSM" websites are off limits, but white-supremacist websites are fine to source?

You do realise that The Daily Stormer is an actual neo-nazi website, right? The guy who founded this website made it the replacement for his old website called "Total Fascism". They even have a section on their current site called "The Jewish Problem" where they make articles of how terrible Jews are.

Jewish Problem – Daily Stormer



Yakamaru said:


> EU referendum: What does Russia gain from Brexit? - BBC News "So, is he? Is the Kremlin leader loving a Brexit?
> 
> Not publicly, at least."
> 
> ...


I still don't see what's wrong with that quoted bit. Here's the full bit that you left out which makes much more sense:

"The Remain campaign claimed that the Kremlin was secretly backing a Brexit to weaken the European Union. In the words of Prime Minister David Cameron, President Vladimir Putin "might be happy" if Britain left the EU.

So, is he? Is the Kremlin leader loving a Brexit?

Not publicly, at least."​In the article, it mentions how Russia has been brought up by the leave campaign as to whether it is beneficial to them. It then describes the advantages and disadvantages Russia could potentially have by the leave campaign winning the election.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 20, 2017)

Lcs said:


> LOL. You do realise that The Daily Stormer is an actual neo-nazi website, right? There's not even any argument that can be made about whether they are or aren't since they definitely are. The guy who founded this website made it the replacement for his old website called "Total Fascism". They even have a section on their current site called "The Jewish Problem" where they make articles of how terrible Jews are.
> 
> Jewish Problem – Daily Stormer
> 
> Funny how you actually get along with their views though...


Seems the notion of sarcasm, irony, satire and context is outright lost on you. Or you're selective as fuck. Me linking to the Daily Stormer, whom btw in this context, are making fun of the MSM for doing this stupid shit, somehow makes me agree with their views.

Don't flatter yourself: I don't. I do however will defend their right to exist and express their views.

Did you even bother to read the article I gave you? The article itself is satire, and so are the comment section. You're going by the article title only, which do show a bit of hypocricy on your part, just so you know.

You seem to dismiss whatever article and source you deem inconvenient and challenges your view. Just because someone have political leanings you disagree with it does not mean you can automatically dismiss what they say.

Oh yeah, forgot to mention.. The "Jewish Problem" link reads like satire and full on sarcasm from what I can see. First image is a fucking meme.


> I still don't see what's wrong with that quoted bit. Here's the full bit that you left out which makes much more sense:
> 
> "The Remain campaign claimed that the Kremlin was secretly backing a Brexit to weaken the European Union. In the words of Prime Minister David Cameron, President Vladimir Putin "might be happy" if Britain left the EU.
> 
> ...


Unless I am blind here, the Remain campaign claimed that Russia were secretly backing Leave. WITHOUT any evidence. I have yet to this day actually seen any evidence of these claims. Again, baseless claims just to smear, demonise and attempt at de-platforming your opponent. Sorry, I do not trust baseless claims without evidence, nor do I trust people making baseless accusations without putting their food where their mouth is. The MSM is notorious for making claims without backing them up.

The Leave campaign, contrary to the Remain campaign, don't treat Russia with contempt and utter disgust and see a potential trading partner. Russia is not the enemy here, neither is Putin. The Ukranian situation is a fucking joke and the EU are directly responsible for it. Yet they refuse to take responsibility, as they are still in denial. If Russia is a potential ally and a trading partner do you truly think Leave would be against it? Or any sane person?

The sooner you leave that joke of a political union the better.

www.independent.co.uk: Fewer people trust government, business, media and NGOs than ever before


> I have doubts that many people only read the article titles and headlines. That aside, this is irrelevant because it's not up to the newspaper how thoroughly it's being read by others. If other people do not read an article fully to see context and data, then it's their fault, not the source of media's fault.


And I have doubts they actually do read more than only the title. If they want to be accurate the very least they can refrain from throwing "anti-Semite" right there in the fucking title. But they did throw in Anti-Semite in the title. Some even have "fascism", "nazi" and Hitler in them.

Unless you can give me cold, hard numbers/statistical data on who only read the title, who reads the entire article and who doesn't, we can do nothing but speculate. On this issue I believe the opposite direction. I respectfully disagree.


> Not even true. I have posts that are unrelated to politics and I obviously did not just create an account to disagree with your stances. I'm a furry as well, and I wanted to join some sort of online community. Also, it's not like my political posts are exclusively about how you percieve the media - we got into this argument because you said that my source was not reliable because it was the "MSM", I'm just defending them.


Yeah, I can see that. The day you created your account your first post were you disagreeing with my statement that the MSM is dishonest, lying, taking shit out of context, doing slander and misrepresenting statistics/evidence, not to mention leave out information that is inconvenient.

I would love to see some UK laws where the media is forced to tell the truth. So far to my knowledge, there are zero laws in the UK that say the media will have to tell the truth. In fact, I've not come across any laws that PREVENT them from lying except for when they are directly caught doing so.

If the MSM is so trustworthy, explain this little gem for me, will you:




I see zero mention of these statistics in media nor do I see any mention of these statistics in Swedish media. Yes, I can read Swedish. Who would've thought?

And these numbers are only from 2012. Imagine what they'd be now in 2017.

Here's another true gem. You know, I am starting to believe that The Daily Stormer is just a full-blown satirical page with a white supremacist nazi twist, because it offends so god damn many people.




Shit, we gotta take down The Daily Stormer, they are obviously endorsing Wall Street Journal!

www.breitbart.com: VIDEO: French Police Flee Armed Mob as Paris Riots Spread to City Centre
Or all the video evidence provided in this article. I take what they say often with a pinch of salt, but I do not deny the evidence provided.



> More likely is that it's interesting information to know in order to understand the context of the situation. By saying how much he earned, it gives a pretty good idea, to people who do not use Youtube or who are not very tech-savvy (perhaps older people), that him, being a big Youtuber means he has a high-profile.
> 
> I seriously doubt the BBC really cares about his money. If this was the case, why don't I see any articles of them shitting on Bill Gates?


The problem is not Felix being rich. It doesn't even matter, as it's a non-issue. The problem that the MSM have with him is that he is not something they created. He is not possible to control. They fear him, the audience and support he have and what he may say/do to tarnish, reduce or even destroy their narrative. Because it's a new type of media. A new type of media they can't control. Bill Gates is a billionaire who gives them some money so they won't attack him. Basic business/media corruption 101.

"Politics is downstream of culture". This have turned into a culture war. GamerGate 2.0. And in this "war", the recieving end will be the MSM. Mark my words.

Felix most likely didn't want to be part of politics. But politics will always find a way to you, whether you like it or not.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 20, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> If only Doku didn't get b&. This thread would be one hell of a party.



Who is this Doku?


----------



## Sagt (Feb 20, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Seems the notion of sarcasm, irony, satire and context is outright lost on you. Or you're selective as fuck. Me linking to the Daily Stormer, whom btw in this context, are making fun of the MSM for doing this stupid shit, somehow makes me agree with their views.
> 
> Don't flatter yourself: I don't. I do however will defend their right to exist and express their views.
> 
> ...


I actually realised, almost immediately after making the post, that I misread what you wrote and so I edited it  within 20 or so minutes - have a look at that again please.

Also, I actually did read the article, but this does not change the fact that you cited a white-supremacist website.



Yakamaru said:


> Unless I am blind here, the Remain campaign claimed that Russia were secretly backing Leave. WITHOUT any evidence. I have yet to this day actually seen any evidence of these claims. Again, baseless claims just to smear, demonise and attempt at de-platforming your opponent. Sorry, I do not trust baseless claims without evidence, nor do I trust people making baseless accusations without putting their food where their mouth is. The MSM is notorious for making claims without backing them up.
> 
> The Leave campaign, contrary to the Remain campaign, don't treat Russia with contempt and utter disgust and see a potential trading partner. Russia is not the enemy here, neither is Putin. The Ukranian situation is a fucking joke and the EU are directly responsible for it. Yet they refuse to take responsibility, as they are still in denial. If Russia is a potential ally and a trading partner do you truly think Leave would be against it? Or any sane person?


No, they didn't claim that Russia was secretly backing Leave. The article was a response to David Cameron saying that Putin "might be happy" if the UK did leave the EU. Later in the article, it then described the advantages and disadvantages, of the UK leaving the EU, for Russia. Did you actually read the article yourself?

Also, Russia isn't treated with contempt and utter disgust. They are seen as a country which annexed a territory of another country against international law. You can defend them by saying that it's damaging Russia's economy, but Russia hasn't done anything to deserve the sanctions being removed.



Yakamaru said:


> I would love to see some UK laws where the media is forced to tell the truth. So far to my knowledge, there are zero laws in the UK that say the media will have to tell the truth. In fact, I've not come across any laws that PREVENT them from lying except for when they are directly caught doing so.
> 
> If the MSM is so trustworthy, explain this little gem for me, will you:
> 
> ...


You have to keep in mind that at the same time that rapes rose in Sweden there was an expansion of the legal rape definition, an increase in the tendency to report rapes, police efforts to classify each individual rape as a separate crime and their tendency to classify any sex crime that could potentially be rape. That graph also only includes reports, not actual rapes. By the way, the big news sources actually have mentioned the very high rape prevalence in Sweden in the past, but it's not a new phenomenon - high numbers of rape reports have happened since 2005.

www.bbc.co.uk: Sweden's rape rate under the spotlight - BBC News

www.nytimes.com: In Sweden, Sex Assault Gets Little Tolerance

www.independent.co.uk: The rape capitals of the west
Those articles described how the Swedish rape reports were some of the highest in Europe despite you saying that they never do.

One last thing - I think we should end it at either this post or your response to my post. You drove what I wrote in my original reply to you into something much more broad which I'm not too interested in writing about since you've been bringing up too many things at once when I would rather have a discussion over one issue at a time. I also don't see this sort of debate ending anytime soon unless one of decides to stop.


----------



## Sagt (Feb 20, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Yeah no even I have to agree that Breitbart and Infowars are as garbage as CNN and Fox


Don't know about that, but I do have to say that CNN has had some ridiculous people, such as Nancy Grace and Piers Morgan. As for Fox news, while I dislike it for some of it's questionable hosts such as Bill O'Reilly and Sean Hannity, it's actually not all that bad compared to Breitbart and Infowars.

Either way, I don't use any of those news sources though.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 20, 2017)

Lcs said:


> One last thing - I think we should end it at either this post or your response to my post. You drove what I wrote in my original reply to you into something much more broad which I'm not too interested in writing about since you've been bringing up too many things at once when I would rather have a discussion over one issue at a time. I also don't see this sort of debate ending anytime soon unless one of decides to stop.


Yeah. I will simply do a short reply and we can end it there.



> LOL. So to clarify, the so called "MSM" websites are off limits, but white-supremacist websites are fine to source?
> 
> You do realise that The Daily Stormer is an actual neo-nazi website, right? The guy who founded this website made it the replacement for his old website called "Total Fascism". They even have a section on their current site called "The Jewish Problem" where they make articles of how terrible Jews are.
> 
> Jewish Problem – Daily Stormer


I am not citing them as a source, mate. I am citing them as a source of satire. The particular article I posted were satire and them mocking the MSM for pointlessly attacking Felix while Felix have done nothing wrong other than making jokes they didn't like.

Even if they are white nationalists, it does not mean they can't do satirical articles. The media either doesn't care that it's satirical or they genuinely can't discern satire for what it is.


> No, they didn't claim that Russia was secretly backing Leave. The article was a response to David Cameron saying that Putin "might be happy" if the UK did leave the EU. Later in the article, it then described the advantages Russia has to gain by a Brexit win. Did you actually read the article yourself?
> 
> Also, Russia isn't treated with contempt and utter disgust. They are seen as a country which annexed a territory of another country against international law. You can defend them by saying that it's damaging Russia's economy, but Russia hasn't done anything to deserve the sanctions being removed.


They didn't claim it? So why does it literally say it there in the article then? You have me confused, mate.

What, you talking about Crimea? They reclaimed territory that was handed over for management in the 1950's. Crimea has always been part of Russian territory. Or didn't you know?

Ukraine had a democratically elected government be overthrown by the CIA in order to place their puppet government, effectively killing off Russian access for gas and restrict Black Sea access. Of course Putin-chan is going to be pissed and say "fuck you".

Russia doesn't deserve the sanctions put against them, because quite frankly, they are based upon claims and accusations without actual evidence to back them up with.



Lcs said:


> I actually realised, almost immediately after making the post, that I misread what you wrote and so I edited it  within 20 or so minutes - have a look at that again please.
> 
> Also, I actually did read the article, but this does not change the fact that you cited a white-supremacist website.
> 
> ...


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 20, 2017)

my god....


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 20, 2017)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> my god....


Your god? What about SOMEONE ELSES god? God, you're so god damn greedy.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 20, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Don't know about that, but I do have to say that CNN has had some ridiculous people, such as Nancy Grace and Piers Morgan. As for Fox news, while I dislike it for some of it's questionable hosts such as Bill O'Reilly and Sean Hannity, it's actually not all that bad compared to Breitbart and Infowars.
> 
> Either way, I don't use any of those news sources though.



CNN was shown to cut people off if they veered away from what they wanted. Most classic example is "Oh no, looks like we've lost senator Collins." as are many others. They did nothing but attack 1 candidate the entire election and just generally, aren't all that trust worthy.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 21, 2017)

Independent Man made a good video about the topic.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 22, 2017)

"ヅthis video was sponsored by wsjヅ"

How to be funny, a Nazi, not a Nazi, eradicate yourself from the timeline AND shit on WSJ, ALL in one video. Fucking brilliant.


----------

